# Ringver-A Sci-fi/Action/Drama



## Ore-sama (Feb 10, 2008)

Ringver
Act I Part 1

Int. Teen Household-Night

Two dozen teenagers are in the house, many talking and drinking while loud music is playing. ALICIA is looking through the fridge. She grabs a soda out and closer the fridge door before opening the soda.JEFF walks in clapping. ALICIA puts the soda down and wipes her lips.

Alicia
Like always, no one get's the joke but you. Mind explaining it to me?

JEFF walks over to ALICIA, putting his arm around her, ALICIA shoves JEFF off.

Jeff
I'm just congradulating you. It's been a whole hour and I haven't had to drag you out of here yet. I think that calls for another party in itself

ALICIA turns her back to JEFF

Alicia
Who the hell asked you to come anyway? Trevor should be here, not you.

JEFF casualy walks over towards the cupboards still looking at ALICIA.

Jeff
I don't know Alicia, oh wait, hold on, it's on the tip of my tounge. Wait, now I remember, Rion told me to come here to keep your night free of a hospital visit, and the reason Trevor's not here for you to take advantage of is because Rion's doing that with Trevor.


Alicia
Shut up, like you know anything. Did you actually think that maybe I like Trevor?

Jeff
You like controlling him. You know he won't say no or pull you out of a fight. That's why Rion likes to pull him along Trevor won't stop him.

Alicia
Why do you keep bringning Rion into this?

Jeff
He's the reason I have to put up with you, he wants to protect the damsel in distress

Alicia
Shut the hell up you idiot. Rion brought me in because we're cousins and he likes me. Why he let you in I'll never know.

Jeff
So you think Rion takes your side because he likes you as a friend? Let me ask you something, who's the last girl you've seen Rion with?

ALICIA gulps down more of her soda, then slams it on the counter.

Alicia
Why don't you just come out and say it shithead!

Jeff
You can figure it out, can't you princess? Or maybe you lack a little more at the top then muscle.

ALICIA runs over and tackles JEFF. ALICIA throws fist after fist while JEFF covers himself. JEFF then grab ALICIA's wrists and get's her off, standing up and above ALICIA while holdig her wrists, ALICIA thrashing about to get her wrists loose. ALICIA then kicks JEFF in the shin, JEFF letting go and staggering back. We see several teens gather outside the kitchen to watch.
ALICIA grabs her soda can and throws it at JEFF who ducks. ALICIA opens up the cupboard and taking out glasses. We look to the crowd to see PARTY HOST shoving through. JEFF ducks a glass thrown at him. PARTY HOST get's in front of ALICIA.

Party Host
You and your boyfriend take your shit out of here, I'll get the damn cops if I have to

Jeff
Oh, nice going princess

Alicia
Screw off!


Ext. Outside School-Night

RION and TREVOR are standing outside the front door, RION with a spraypaint can. TREVOR looks around worriedly holding an empty bag while RION sprays the front doors entirely in red, then drops the paint can in a pile of empty spraypaint cans. We get more of a close up towards them as a light begins to shine, RION and TREVOR running offscreen. We see PASSING BY COP step out of the car


Ext. Park-Night

RION and TREVOR are sitting on a bench together.

Rion
Don't worry Trevor, I don't think he got much of a glimpse of us before we got the hell out of dodge. Damn lapdog was too slow to catch us with those head lights(pauses to look around) The fall's coming up in just a few months, the weather's going to get colder again. We need to think about getting a real place to live, not just some tent(sighs) It's a nice tent, split into two big enough sleeping areas but in fall and winter that shit won't cut it. We better start scraping some money together for that.

Trevor
Y-you think w-we can Rion? That costs a l-lot more then, w-we've ever p-payed for

Rion
If we get everyone together to start saving some money on the side, hell yeah.

RION looks over with a look of distain. We see MR RILEY walking towards his car before cutting back to RION and TREVOR.

Trevor
W-w-what's wrong Rion?

Rion
Mr Riley, my math teacher from 8th grade. 

Trevor
W-w-what d-di-did he do?


Rion
It's not what he did, it's what he is. It's what that lapdog who almost spotted us is. It's what I hate more then I could ever hate anything in this world.

TREVOR averts his eyes from Rionn and looks to the ground.

Rion
Let's get back. I'm tired, what about you?

Trevor
S-sure Rion

RION and TREVOR stand up.

Rion
You know, the expression sounds old, but I do really imagine what things would be like without you. With you, it's no arguments, no drama, just enjoyment. Thanks for giving me that.

Trevor
Thank you R-Rion

RION and TREVOR begin walking toward the left. During this next narrative, we see them walking down the street from a pan shot of downtown.

Rion(narative)
Trevor was the first one I met when I ran away. He lived at some run down Ophanage that was going on somekind of little field trip or something. Trevor got leaft behind, I found him crying near a bus stop. I got him calmed down and he told me what happened. Typical of Authority, leaving those of no benefit behind. I convinced him to stay with me. I got him to help me steal that tent we sleep in now, went without a hitch. Jeff and my cousin Alicia came after but there's always been something bigger between me and Trevor. The stupid little shitheads are already thinking homos, but you won't catch me dead kissing Trevor or holding hands. I wish I had a brother like Trevor growing up.


Ext. Streets-Night

ALICIA is walking behind JEFF.

Alicia
Nice going you stupid, damned asshole. You screwed up everything!

Jeff
Who was the one who struck first?

Alicia
Who opened his damn mouth? That was you asswipe! Go die!

ALICIA shoves JEFF who staggers towards the road.

Jeff
Watch it princess, you could've killed me.

Alicia
Too bad I didn't Jeff, that would've made my night! You have a lot of fucking nerve trying to say things like that about me!

Jeff
And you had a lot of nerve to go through a guy's cupboard and throw everything in it at me! We were both stupid, alright? Let's just drop this!

JEFF and ALICIA stand there for a moment, neither one looks at the other.

Alicia
You don't know anything about me, so stop pretending you do.

A short pause.

Jeff
You don't think anyone does. Rion made you a part of this little posse, you stay in it, but you still play lone wolf. Maybe that's what it was like when you were growing up, maybe you were a loner, but right now, you're part of a group, and if you don't cut this screw everyone else bull shit, it's going to bite you and one of us will be dragged down with it.

Alicia
Whatever.

Jeff
Let's just head back, I can already see where this is going.

Int. Tent-Night

RION is laying back with his head on his arms looking at the ceiling without his shirt on. From the zip open door, ALICIA crawls in, zippin the door back up.

Alicia
You know, this tent's been okay for the first few weeks we've been together, but I can only put up with so much more.

Rion
I'm with you. I talked to Trevor earlier, we're going to have to start saving up some money. That means you're going to have to start bringning some money in too.

Alicia
Sure, anything to put this behind me

ALICIA wipes the sweat off her face.

Rion
Hot in here isn't it Alicia?

ALICIA takes her shoes and socks off, RION laughs.

Rion
C'mon, we're grown ups here Alicia, that's not going to help cool you down.

RION comes from behind ALICIA and yans her shirt off, leaving only a bra on ALICIA's chest.

Alicia
Rion you stupid asshole!

Rion
Oh grow up Alicia, not like I haven't seen it before

Alicia
You son of a bitch, I should kick your ass for that!

On the othe side, JEFF is laying up against the tent wall, TREVOR laying on his back, both fully clothed.

Jeff
Yep, so Alicia the princess got us both kcked out. I don't think we'll be invited to future parties.

Trevor
I'm sorry about that Jeff.

Jeff
If anyone should be sorry, it should be Alicia. So, what did you and Rion do?

Trevor
Not much, just hung out


Jeff
C'mon buddy, do you see stupid written on my forehead? Tell me what you did

Trevor
He spraypainted the front doors to the local school in red paint, right after egging a parked police car

JEFF shakes his head.

Jeff
What the hell is he thinking? If he dosen't mind getting busted that's his own thing, but he shouldn't be doing it with you. Then again, maybe that's why. Take my advice Trevor, be very careful around Rion. Let's just say if a bus comes to get him, he may throw you under it to get out of it's way.

Ext Outside Tent-Night

The tent is just at the edge of a forest area. A hissing sound is heared, a purple monster named TRACKER standing outside the tent, sniffing around quickly. It looks at the tent, sniffing in it's directions, then gives a low hiss before walking off screen.

Ext Just Outside Forest-Day

We see WANDERING VICTIM walking by, then he stops and takes out his wllet. He takes out the money.

Wandering Victim
Okay, I just have to look one last time to make sure I have enough
RION shoves him down from behind, then sits on his bak and holds his ead down while pounding on it. JEFF picks up the fallen money, quickly counting it.

Jeff
240, that's all he got. There's no way I could've missed one.

Rion
Allright, save 50 for breakfast. we'll save the rest for the house

RION get's off WANDERING VICTIM, who is laying there unconcious.

Rion
So why exactly did you both leave the party so early?

Jeff
Alicia attacked me. She even took the guy's cups and started throwing them at me.

Rion
Sounds like Alicia allright.

Jeff
You mind telling me what in the hell her deal is?

Rion
She's been getting into fights since first grade, against boys mostly. That's why she got sent to boot camp a few years back.

Jeff
Looks like that had no effect

Rion
Actually it did. It made her even more violent. C'mon, her and Trevor and are waiting.

Int Tent-Day

TREVOR is sitting alone. ALICIA comes through the tent door, crawling up to TREVOR. She puts her chin on his shoulder.

Alicia
Good moning Trevy. You know I'm next door, don't sit here alone silly.

Trevor
I-I-I'm s-s-sor-r-ry Alicia

Alicia
Quit being so nervous Trevy.

ALICIA begins massaging TREVOR's shoulders. Then the door is uzipped, ALICIA letting go. RION pokes his head in.

Rion
C'mon, we're about ready for breakfast, aren't you?

Int Diner-Day

RION, ALICIA, JEFF and TREVOR are sitting at the table eating.

Rion(narrative)
Some things were pretty routine for us. Every night we slept in the tent, me with Alicia and Jeff and Trevor shared the other side. Then either from money we got the day before or like how we did today, we got money for breakfast, at all kinds of different places. After that and until we hit the sack, who knew what the hell would happen.

Ext Outside Diner-Day

RION, JEFF, TREVOR and ALICIA stood to the side of the entrance doors.

Jeff
Trevor's coming with me today, hope that's not inconvienant for you

Alicia
Whatever, I'll be by myself today

Jeff
Try not to end up in jail princess

Alicia
Whatever Jeff, just go

Jeff
Seriously, just be careful okay? Come back in one piece

JEFF and TREVOR walk off screen to the left, ALICIA to the right. RION remains there leaning against the wall. We get a shot from RION's POV of the streets ahead of him.

Rion(narrative)
Look at them all, just about every one of them nothing but slaves to authority. All of them under it's control, not even allowed to think beyond the limit authority sets for them, because they've been brainwashed too much to even try.

(the shot returns to a bitter faced RION)

(continued)

Somewhere out there some politician is taking away someone's home, some lapdog beating down a protester, some teacher teaching unquestioning loyalty to the goverment, and what I would give for the power to put an end to it all.

Int Mall-DAY

JEFF and TREVOR walk through the doors together.

Jeff
You've probaly had enough of Rion and Alicia dragging you around, it's about time you had some real fun around here

Trevor
It's not like that

Jeff
Yeah it is, I know what it's like. They don't like taking me along because I won't let them do this crap, they know you're too nice to say no

Trevor
So, what are we going to do without money? Rion said we have to save all the money we can

Jeff
We'll use mine I kept tucked away. So, what do you want to do? Movies, Arcade, what?

Trevor
You're asking me?

Jeff
Sure why not? I'm kind of wondering what to do myself.

Trevor
The Arcade sounds nice

Jeff
Good call, this place has the best games, as well as the best theaters and food.

JEFF and TREVOR walk off screen. The shot then moves over to show a young teen girl, MANKA, sitting near a fountain. She is looking looking all around her. Far off, MANKA still visible in the backgound, we see up close PASSERBY TEEN #! and PASSERBY TEEN #2 looking at her briefly.

Passerby Teen #1
Shit look at her, is that a collar on her neck?

Passeryby Teen #2
Look at her eyes, they're grey. I've never sen contacts like that.

Passerby Teen #1
What a freak, I bet you she's one of those "emo" kids

Paseryby Teen #2
Buy her a knife and she might go out with you

They both laugh as they walk off screen. We see MANKA's reflection in the water.

Manka
I should find someone soon.

Ext Outside School-Day

RION is standing just off school grounds, while we see the doors have been cleaned off except for a few places. RION then looks over at the parking lot at a red car.

Rion
Mr Riley's car

RION picksa large rock from the gravel and tossed it through the window of the red car. RION picks up another rock and throws it through another car window. STAFF MEMBER comes out through the door, RION running away.
RION stops down the block, looking behind him.

Rion
Got'em(pants) I'll do that to the rest of the cars too(pants) All of them

RION spits on the sidewalk, walking away.

Rion
Maybe it's not much, but if it means hurting you even a bit, I'll do it. Even a small scar towards you is worth it, I hate you so damned much, so fucking much.

RION slams his fist into his palm.

Rion
You'll never control me, never. I've already won, won by escaping your grip

RION stops walking, seeing a cop car speeding by. RION stares at the car as it speeds on ahead of him. We see the car moving in slow motion, RION's bitter glare at it.

Then the car moves in normal speed again. We then see in that same road RION's FATHER and RION's MOTHER up against a police car with YOUNGER RION standing there crying as OFFICER WILSON is sniffing RION's mother, another oficer, OFFICER WILSON standing with a night stick to the back of RION's FATHER's head.

Officer Wilson
We haven't found any alchohol this time, fortunately for you

They dissapear, RION clenching his fist.

Rion
No, it's not enough, it's not even close. Breaking widows, spraypainting doors, this bullshit won't cut it. I need to do more then that, much more. I need to do something they will never, ever, ever forget.

Int Bar-Day

We see BARTENDER looking at a fake ID, ALICIA sitting in front of him. BARTENDER shakes his head.

Bartender
I didn't start yesterday little girl, you're not fooling me with this shit

BARTENDER throws the card on the floor. ALICIA leaps over the counter at BARTENDER and stars punching her. JIMMY runs over and grabs ALICIA around the waist, pulling her off.

Bartender
You better take my damn advice bitch, you keep pulling that shit and you're going to have a short life. No, I won't do it but someone out there will kill ya for less then that

Alicia
Whatever, just shut the hell up

ALICIA elbows JIMMY in the face and storms out.


EXT Outside Bar-Day

ALICIA is leaning against the wall outside the bar with a depressed look on her face.

Alicia(narrative)
I can't blame Jeff for hating me, a lot of people do and I don't have anyone to blame but myself. I keep letting my temper get the best of me. I lost all my friends and a lot of free time in detention because of it. I even ruined my 12th birthday party when I beat up some girl for laughing at a present I got. Now it's gotten to the point where every thing I do, I end up getting set off.

ALICIA looks up at the sky. JIMMY steps out through the doors.

Jimmy
You're pretty violent for a girl. He could've broken you in half

Alicia
Sorry about hitting you, just the wrong time and place

Jimmy
(laughs)Yeah I guess. How old are you anyway?

Alicia
Eighteen

Jimmy
I'm twenty two. Name's Jimmy, what's yours?

Alicia
(sighs) Alicia, my name's Alicia.

Jimmy
I could get us both some drinks

ALICIA steps away from the wall, grabbing JIMMY by the shirt.

Alicia
YOU THINK I'M JUST SOME PRIZE YOU CAN WIN!

ALICIA let's JIMMY go, turning away from him.

Alicia
I'm Sorry

ALICIA walks away.

Int Mall Arcade-Day

JEFF is playing at an arcade machine while TREVOR stands nearby.

Jeff
Used up all your tokens already?

Trevor
Sorry

Jeff
What are you apoligizing for? Sucking?(slaps TREVOR on the back) Loosen up Trev!

JEFF stops playing the machine.

Jeff
Well that was my last, see, you only suck at games slightly more then me

Trevor
Thank you for doing all this for me

Jeff
No problem, anytime. Being alone's no fun, Alicia's a pain in the ass, Rion's tolerable so that puts you first in line

JEFF stops, SANDY and JILLIAN walking in.

Jeff
Hey Trevor, let's give them a try

Trevor
But-

Jeff
Hey, you have a shot, alright? C'mon

JEFF and TREVOR walk over towards them.

Jeff
Hey, you two new around here?

Sandy
Yeah, I'm Sandy and this is Jillian 

Jeff
Nice to met ya, I'm Jeff and this is Trevor

Jillian
Aw, look Sandy, he's so nervous

SANDY lifts TREVOR's chin up.

Sandy
So, you're Trevor?

TREVOR nervously nods. SANDY takes out a piece of paper writing down on it, then hands the slip to TREVOR.

Sandy
That's my cell on top and my home on bottom, give me a call sometime
SANDY kisses TREVOR on the cheek before her and JILLIAN walk away.

Jeff
Damn it man, are you a pro at this or something?
JEFF turns and looks through the doors, JEFF's FATHER and NAIVE WOMAN talking happily. JEFF stares with a clenched fist for a long moment.

Trevor
J-Jeff?

JEFF shakes his head and turns to TREVOR.

Jeff
Looks like you're a regular chick magnet, who knew. Go see if there are any prizes we can get with the tickets we got

TREVOR walks off screen, JEFF watching as JEFF's FATHER is kissing NAIVE WOMAN.

Jeff(narrative)
I feel like dying everytime I see that bastard, either dieing or killing him, the later more then anything. I could joke about almost anything, but not him. I wouldn't even laugh at his funeral, but I would definetly burn the casket
JEFF's FATHER and NAIVE WOMAN walk away.

Jeff
Burn in hell you son of a bitch

EXT Dead End-Day
A tall man with one hand gloved, VIRGIL, is standing at a dead end in an alley as TRACKER and a four armed creature, RIPPER, stand there.

Virgil
The most important things are rarely the easiest to come by
THUG steps out with a gun pointed at him.

Thug
I don't know what in the friggin hell you are, but you better get the hell out of here or I swear to God I'll kill you

Virgil
You're trembiling, uncertain about whether you're even actually beholding this sight before you, aiming at me little more then a toy.

VIRGIL pulls off the glove, revealing a green, slimy hand. VIRGIL grabs the gun and crushes it in his hand.

Virgil
Tracker, Ripper, tear him apart

We only see their shadows as THUG is ripped apart.

End of Part One


----------



## Ore-sama (Feb 21, 2008)

Ringver 
Act I Part II

Ext Street-Day

RION is standing in front of a newspaper vending machine, staring at the paper through the glass.

Rion(narrative)
Of all of authoritie's toys, the military I have a little sympathy for. Duped in by propaganda and a false sense of pride for their country, it makes me sick, all of it. Ruined for life, made to kill and will never get over it.

Manka walks up to Rion.

Manka
You look angry

Rion looks at her.

Rion
What do you want?

Manka
You look like you want to kill someone. That interests me

Rion
Go away you freak

Rion begins walking away, Manka grabbing his wrist. Rion yanks it away and slaps Manka across the face. Manka's head only is moved, turning around with a small bleeding from the lips.

Rion
Look, don't touch me alright? I don't like people telling me what to do

Manka
I could help with that

Rion
What's that supposed to mean?

Manka
Follow me, and I guarentee you no one in this world will be able to order you around

Rion
What are you pulling bitch?

Manka
Come with me and find out. You want the power to say no to anyone, don't you? I can give it to you

Rion
I've had it with this shit

Manka
What do you have to lose? Are you afraid I'll hurt you?

Rion
I'm not afraid of girls

RION stares at MANKA. MANKA turns and walks into an alley, RION following her. MANKA stops in fron t of a wiggiling black ball. RION shoves her aside to look at it.

Rion
What is that?

Manka
Ringver

The ball suddenly latches onto Rionchest, Rion falling down as the ball begins to liquidate and spread over his body.

Ext Bus Stop-Day

Alicia leans on the sign, staring at the ground. RANDOM TEEN walks up, standing just a couple of inches from her.

Alicia
What the hell do you want?

Random Teen
Calm down, I'm waiting for the bus like you

Alicia
GET THE HELL AWAY FROM ME!

Alicia kicks at Random Teen who runs off screen.

Alicia
Hate this damn town, hate these damn people. I hate everyone, all these people can go straight to hell! I don't need damn Rion, damn Jeff, I'll go on my own, my own!

Jeff and Trevor are seen across the street, quickly crossing over next to Alicia.

Alicia
What are you two doing here?

Jeff
Free country princess, whatever we want. Where's your cousin?

Alicia
How should I know?

Jeff
You're in an awfuly pissy mood princess

Alicia shoves Jeff.

Alicia
How about you shut up before I kick your ass?

Jeff
Just calm down will you?

Alicia grabs Trevor by the wrist and yanks him over.

Alicia
Let's go Trevor

Jeff
Excuse me, I missed the part where Trevor said yes

Alicia
Sorry Jeff, your boyfriend's going to spend the night with me

Jeff
Oh yeah, and I suppose-

Trevor
Jeff, wait, I'll do it, I don't want to start an argument

Jeff
You don't have to take any from her, shove her on her ass, what's she gonna
do?

Alicia
What I did to you at the party last night. Let's go Trevor

Alicia walks off screen holding onto Trevor's wrist, Trevor walking with Alicia. Jeff then turns and walks away.

Jeff(v.o)
This is what our little posse's typical day is like, arguments, and the reason why was obvious. Rion can be a pain in the ass with some of the crap he pulls but we get along, Trevor never starts crap, it's Alicia. If Alicia weren't one of us, things would be so much easier.

Ext Alley-Day
Alicia has Trevor pinned up against the wall, her arms near Trevor's.

Alicia
Listen to me Trevor, you're the only person I want to be with. This little group of ours is no good, no good for us. We're going to ditch them and make it on our own.

Trevor
W-w-wait A-a-alicia, w-we, y-you, n-n, we sh-sh, n-

Alicia slaps Trevor.

Alicia
Just say it Trevor!

Trevor
I don't want to leave

A pause.

Alicia
So you don't care about me

Trevor
N-no, t-that's not, not what I'm saying
Alcia grabs Trevor by the shoulders.

Alicia
It's me or them Trevy

Trevor
I-I can't ch-choose

Alicia throws Trevor to the ground.

Alicia
Stop stuttering, that is so annoying, I hate it, I hate you!

Alicia slams her fist into the wall. She then recoils and holds her fist, which is bleeding from the knuckles. Trevor get's up, going to look at the fist.

Trevor
Are you alright? A-Alicia?

Alicia(v.o)
There I go again, screwing everything up. 

Alicia runs away from Trevor.

Alicia(cont. as she runs)
Why do I even care about Trevor, he's no different from anyone else. This group has been falling apart for months, I knew it would from the start. Forget you Rion, you and all your crap, and baggage, your lies. I'm done with it all.

Int Diner-Day
Jeff is sitting at a table, looking at a newspaper left on the table. Sandy walks over in waitress uniform. Jeff looks up at her.

Jeff
Hey I remember you, you work here?


Sandy
Yeah. Say, where's your cute friend?

Jeff
Out on involuntary leave

Sandy
What happened?

Jeff
It's a long story

Sandy
I'm on break

Sandy sits across from Jeff.

Jeff
I'll be straight with you, if you promise not to say a word

Sandy
I won't, now tell me, I can't take the suspense now

Jeff
Trevor and I are runaways. We're part of a small group, with two other run aways, one of them a girl name Alicia

Sandy
Oh, so he, has a girlfriend. Wow, I'm so embaressed

Jeff
No, Trevor isn't her boyfriend, however she likes to force him into things, which is what she's doing right now, and Trev's going along with it to prevent a fight

Sandy
A fight? You don't mean a physical one?

Jeff
Possibly. Alicia's a violent, violent girl, she'll fight over almost anything.

Sandy
Where are they now?

Jeff
Don't know, I'd like to though

A brief pause.

Employer(off screen)

Hey Miss Tullock, break's over

Sandy
I get out at 5:00, can you be here then?

Jeff
No problem, see you then

Ext Alley-Day

Manka is sitting up against the wall, Rion covered up by the black liquid.

Manka
It'll take a few more hours at least before the process is finished


Rion
Hey Jeff, bet you never heard this one, listen. This guy goes into this bar, right? He goes up to the bartender who asks him to do him a favour. He has an alligator with a sore tooth and a girl who can't get an orgasm. So the guy goes over there, you hear alligator squeals, then the guy comes out and asks about the girl with the sore tooth

Rion let's out a more lighthearted laugh.

Rion
Screw you, I retold it close enough you asshole

Manka turns her head away, looking in the opposite direction.

Rion
Relax Alica, my parents aren't home yet, so they can't stop us from doing anything. In fact-

Cut to:

Int. Rion's Living Room-Night

Alicia and Rion are sitting on the couch together.

Rion
They won't be home until tomorrow night

Alicia
Wait, they trusted you home alone?

Rion
They have since I was 13

Alicia
Wow, they trust Rion the rebel home alone, my parents would never trust me. In fact if they knew there was no one here to watch us, they would've taken me on that boring ass trip with them. I really just hate them some times, I really just hate them...

Rion
Who dosen't hate parents. (tone becomes bitter) Controlling you, making you into a clone of them, shoving their views down your throat like a food down a funnel 

Alicia
Rion?

A long pause, then Rion let's out a light hearted laugh.

Rion(tone returning to normal)
Let's just have some fun. Did you bring them?

Alicia takes a bookbag from the side of the couch and puts it on her lap, unzipping it

Alicia(taking out each item as she names it)
6 pack of beer, money for pizza, and "play time" (handcuffs)

Rion
Put the beer in the fridge

Alicia
Excuse me? I'm not your maid

Rion
Fine, fine, I'll

Cut to:

Ext Alley-Day

Same shot of Rion laying on the ground covered in the liquidated armor.

Rion(continued)
put it away then, can you at least order the pizza? Thanks Alicia

Ext Outside Diner-Night

Jeff leans against one of the doors. After a brief moment, Sandy comes out in regular clothing with a bookbag on her back.

Sandy
Anything from Trevor yet?

Jeff
No. I don't have a cell phone or anything, I used to but I lost it somehow. I don't think Trevor does either.

Sandy
Are you worried about him?

Jeff
A litle but I think he'll be fine. Trevor's smart, he'll run if things get too bad.

Sandy
Listen, if you have the time, we could, you know, grab a bite to eat

Jeff
Hold the phone, I thought you had a crush on Trevor?

Sandy
We're not going steady or anything, besides, I realy don't wanna go home right now

Jeff
Why not?

Sandy
I'd rather not get into it. So are you in or not?

Jeff
Sure, so, where d you want to go?

Virgil walks pat them into the diner.

Int Diner-Night

Virgil sits at a table, looking at the sports game on the TV hangning up.

Virgil
Humans are not that different from us after all, the same basic instincts, a thirst for darkness and violence in our life

Virgil looks over the entire Diner.

Virgil
She's not here, but it's a small town and her scent is in it. Just what are you up to these days my girl, running here in a vain attempt to pretend your life is anything but a demon clawing at your very core, or perhaps you're here on his orders. Maybe a little of both. Yes I always find it's somewhere in the middle

Int Fast Food Place-Night

Jeff and Sandy are sitting across from each other.

Sandy
I can't stand the Diner all those hours, no way was I going to eat there

Jeff
It's cool, this place is fine. So, are you a run away?

Sandy
No, but I've been thinking about it

Jeff
So why haven't you? Must be bad at home for you to want to come out with me(laughs)

Sandy
I donb't know why

Jeff
You could come with us. It would be nice to have a girl around who's not a pain in the ass

Sandy
Maybe, maybe I could. I'm scared though, if I get caught and brought back to my parents...

Jeff
What? What is it Sandy?

Sandy stands up.

Sandy
I have to go home, I'm sorry

Jeff stands up.

Jeff
What happened to not wanting to go? C'mon, you can tell me, I told you I was a run away, you can tell me

They both sit back down.

Sandy
She hits me, okay? Can we just drop it?

Jeff
Who's SHE?

Sandy
My mom, who do you think?

Jeff
What about your dad?

Sandy
He dosen't do it himself but he supports it and covers up for her

Jeff dons an intense expression on his face.

Jeff
Listen to me, you have to get out of that house, I mean it

Sandy
I can't do that

Jeff
Yes you can and you have to

Sandy
You don't understand-

Jeff
No, I do, my dad pulled the same crap on me and mom, I know what it's like, and if you stay there, it's just going to get worse

Sandy
I told you, if they catch me Jeff, I'm a goner

Jeff
Then don't let them. Come on, you can't stay there. You could at least TRY the police, you hace a cell right? Call them right after they hit you again, you'll have all the evidence you need

Sandy
Why didn't you do that?

Jeff
I didn't think of it at the time to be honest.

Sandy
It won't work anyway, they keep me locked up afterwards to avoid that

Jeff
Then run away

A teen is seen getting up and walking out past their table.

Sandy
I'll think about it

End of Part II


----------



## Wallmaker (Feb 23, 2008)

Ore-sama.

I read this once earlier and didn't respond, so let me apologize for delaying that.  Right now, I'm having a bit of trouble deciding what all this is about and who these people are.  There's a lotta talk in the first scene, and suddenly... a balls to the wall fight.  A lotta people being thrown together... but not so much a hint of sci fi or action...  I kept thinking, is this going to be the scene that gets people to shut up and watch the movie after the credits?  Not yet.  If I were you, I'd consider adding some more... such as a scene showing a hint of the sci fi event yet to come... maybe each person's prep for the party in a montage during the credits (if we see Alicia pack condoms in her purse and put on "come hither" red lipstick in her mirror only to find Trevor isn't at the party... we won't need a lotta Jeff's exposition.  Same with everyone else at the party.  You could show a lot more about each character before we get to the party scene.  

Now... then I get confused becuase they all seem to be living in a tent in the next couple of scenes.  Why is Alicia trying to hit on Trevor at a party if Trevor is already sleeping a few feet from her?

Formatting/scene-wise... I think you could cut most of your scenes down to what's important.  The banter between Jeff and Alicia gets repetative a few scenes in, so I'd use it in moderation.  Scene by scene, their dynamic will add up.  I also feel there's a lot more talk than action going on per scene.  You need talk and action for a script.  Each scene kinda plays as a small story... it begins, something happens, and it ends.

But you are writing away, it seems, and that's, of course, great news.  I wish I was as prolific.  I'd suggest keep going and when you start to revise, some of this will become much easier to work on since you've been around your characters so much longer.

Cheers,
Kay


----------



## Ore-sama (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the response. However,

"Why is Alicia trying to hit on Trevor at a party if Trevor is already sleeping a few feet from her?"

Trevor wasn't at the party, he was with Rion while he was vandalizing the school building. Also, Alicia sleeps with Rion while Trevor is in the opposite side, split up by a wall inbetween(hard to explain, it's like one of those double tents)

Anyway, as for why she's hitting on him, Alicia drove away any friends she had with her uncontrollable rage. Alicia and Rion have an, ahem, heavily implied relationship but Alicia is losing interest in him so wants Trevor.

As for the sci-fi hints, they would be easier to catch onscreen then in a script(Tracker Alien outside the tent, Virgil with his green hand) Manka is an alien herself though this isn't noticeable until the second half of Act I. The action is slow to start up yes but that's just my personal preference, I could see how a viewer might be anxious. Some of my favorite action films like Aliens are slow to start up, so that's how I do it. I'm perfectly cool with you thinking the action should start earlier though, I can see reasoning for that.

The rest of your advice is true. I just read a screenwriting book recently that warned against over use of dialouge. You'll notice in Act II there is less emphasis on dialouge then action.

Don't take offence to any contradictions, I value any constructive input offered to me. The action will start the next act and there won't be overkill on dialouge. I would revise the first acts now but I've been told not to do that until you're finished.


----------



## Ore-sama (Feb 24, 2008)

Ringver
Act II Part I

Int Tent-Night




Trevor sits against the wall of the tent. He let's out a sigh, fidgeting around. 
CARS DRIVING BY as well as CRICKET'S CHIRPING are heard from 
outside the tent.
Trevor looks to the tent door, now we hear WIND BLOWING, the walls of the
tent flapping a little. Trevor crawls over to the tent door, unzipping it and sticking
his head out. No one is seen, Trevor coming back in and zipped the tent up.




Ext Alley-Night



Manka is standing at the front of the alley, staring out at the road. Manka 
continues 
standing and staring at the road until we hear Rion groaning, Rion's voice slightly
deeper and more alien sounding.




Manka(not even turning around)
The fusion is complete, you are now Ringver



Rion stands up, looking around, then at his arms. His armor is white with blue 
streaks over his arms and legs and his face covered by a black screen. On his
left arm is a small spiral shaped blaster.
Rion walks up to Manka and spins her around, grabbing her by the shoulders.





Manka
This is the Ringver armor, the most powerful on field weapon in existence.
It's been sythesising with your body and mind. Go ahead, use it's power.



Rion points the blaster up, the blaster glowing yellow before firing off
a shot into the sky. A small blue blade come sout of his right arm, 
stabbing into the wall and then pulling it out. Rion then flies just
above the ground.



Rion
Tell me what's going on, how am I working this?



Manka
Like I said, your mind and body are synthesised. The Ringver's workings
are of no mystery to you.





A POV shot shows a yellow marker on Manka, Manka glowing yellow. The shot
then returns to a normal view. Manka and Rion stae at eachother.







Manka
You're free to use this armor for any purpose you desire. However there is
something you should know(brief pause) Our lives are now connected by
this armor. If you die, I die, and vise versa. So I'll have to remain with you
for the rest of your natrual born life



Rion continues to stare.




Int Hotel Bathroom-Night





Alicia runs her hands under the running sink water, wiping the water on her face.
Alicia pants, wiping her lips . She turns the sink off, walking out into her 
hotel room and falls back on her bed, staring up at the ceiling. After a moment,
she sits up, grabbing the remote off the counter near her bed and turns the
television on. She continues to flip through the channels.




Alicia
Do I even care what's on? It all sucks




Alicia tosses the remote into the wll across the room. Alicia falls back on the bed, 
closing her eyes.






Ext Highway-Night




OFFICER WILSON and PARTNER are chasing down DERANGED CRIMINAL.
Partner tackles Deranged Criminals to the ground, grabbing his cuffs as 
Deranged Criminal struggles to pull out. Partner pulls his hands behind him
and cuffs his hands together, then pulls Deranged Criminal to his feet.




Oficer Wilson
You are under the arrest for the murder of Ryan Armstrong.
You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can and
will be used against you in a court of law. You have the right to
an attourney, if you can not afford one, one will be provided for
you.





Partner walks Deranged Criminal away, Officer Wilson following. Partner
stops, looking up.


Partner
Wilson, look at that, what the hell is that?




Rion, in ringver armor, is floating in the sky. He slowly floats down, 
landing in front of them. Deranged Criminal starts screaming and pulling away.
Partner shoves Deranged Criminal to the ground, him and Wilson staring at
Rion, who stares at Wilson. They continue staring in silence.



Rion starts pacing back and forth, keeping his gaze on Wilson. 



Deranged Criminal
What are you doing? Get me out of here, get me the fuck
out of here!




Rion's blade comes out, Rion pointing it at Deranged Criminal.
Deranged Crimnal keeps silent.


Rion
You don't look too different, do you?


Wilson
What are you talking about?




Rion
I remember you, that's how I found you. I can track down
anyone I've seen, and I can still see you sniffing my mother.
No beer THIS time



Partner stares at Wilson in disbelief, Wilson looking at Rion in
disbelief, Rion continuing to pace back and forth


Wilson
Wait, I, I remember that



Rion
Yeah(raises his blaster and charges it up) Now shut up,
and die




We see Rion's feet, the sound of the BLAST immidiately followed by a SCREAM.
We then see Partner going to check down, the Blaster charged up again, 
another shot fired. Rion let's out a loud, maniacal laugh.


Cut to:


An Ambulance and several police cars along parked nearby, CSI men
looking over the bodies, in the background Deranged Criminal is being
forced into a police car.




CSI Man
What in the hell happened out here?



Int Tent-Night


Jeff enters the tent, Trevor fast asleep.


Jeff
It's later then I thought. Might as well hit the hay myself



Cut to:


Ext Outside Tent-Night


Rion and Manka stand outside the tent, Rion in his normal form.



Rion
Just remember, no word about Ringver to any of them



Int Tent-Night


We are in Rion and Manka's side of the tent. Rion is trembiling with a maniacal 
smile.


Rion
What a rush it was Manka, I killed them, I did it,
I landed a blow they'll never forget! He was only
the first, I can dwindle them little by little, until their
is no police force. They won't be able to keep me,
or anyone else down, ever again.


Ext Alley-Day



Manka runs in, holding a CD in her hand, immidiately followed by LONE
OFFICER. Lone officer grabs Manka by the wrist.



Lone Officer(while handcuffing Manka)
You have the-



Ringver Rion(offscreen)
right to remain silent, anything you say can and will
be used against you in a court of law. You have the
right to an attourney, if you can not afford one, one
will be provided for you. I was close, right? You forgot
to tell her what she was charged with, but it's an easy
slip up to make


Lone Officer
What the hell? Who's out there?



Ringver Rion floats down in front of Lone Officer, his blue blade coming out.
We only see Manka standing there, a few splashes of blood landing on her. 
Ringver Rion cuts the cuffs with his blade.




Ringver Rion
How can I thank you for giving me 
this power?




Manka
Nothing, just stay true to your mission






Ringver Rion
We better get going





Manka jumps on Rion's back and holds on, Rion
flying off.





Ext Outside Tent-Day






Rion returns to normal upon landing, Manka getting off Rion's back. Jeff and Trevor 
step outside the tent.





Jeff
Who the hell is this?




Rion
This is Manka, she's going to be staying with us



Jeff
What, is she your girlfriend?





Manka
My relationship with Rion is purely platonic



Jeff looks at Manka with bewilderment, Trevor staying
behind Jeff.



Rion
Anyway, that's Jeff, and behind him is Trevor



Manka
Hello





Manka walks up to Jeff, extending her hand for a shake. Jeff stared at her still, then
took her hand and shook it. Manka when walked up to Trevor and extended her 
hand, Trevor nervously acceping it.



Rion
Hey, where's Alicia? She's not sleeping with you?




Jeff
No, I thought she was in there



Jeff looks to the tent.


Jeff
Trev, where did she go?





Trevor
I don't know, sh-she ran off





Rion
She'll be back, let's go get breakfast




Jeff
I don't know Rion, you know what she's like, she can't
stay out of trouble




Rion
Okay, I'll find her, you two take Manka out for breakfast



Manka
I require no food



Rion stares at Manka.



Rion
Fine, then just stay with them while they eat,
and for the day for that matter



Rion runs offscreen. Jeff and Trevor turn to Manka.



Jeff
You sure you aren't hungry?



Manka
I don't require food


Jeff
Do you mind sitting with us while we
eat?


Manka
No


Jeff
So, you don't want to?



Manka
I don't mind sitting near you while
you eat


Jeff
Oh, well c'mon then


Jeff slaps Manka on the back walking forward.
Manka lowers her head.


Manka
I'm sorry


Jeff stops walking.


Jeff
For what?


Manka
I must've done something wrong, that's why
you hit me


Trevor
N-n-no, Jeff was b-being n-nice



Jeff
You've never been given a friendly slap
on the back?



Manka
No. Let's proceed to breakfast


Manka walks ahead, Jeff shaking his head and looks
at Trevor.


Jeff
Where does Rion find these people?



Int Hotel Room-Day



Alicia throws a glass plate across the room.



Alicia
Crappy room service, make ME wait that long huh?



Rion opens the door.


Alicia
Okay, how did you find me and how about knocking?




Rion
Hey, I have my ways of finding people. Now
what are you here doing blowing tons of
money?




Alicia
What's it to you, it's my money




Rion
We're supposed to be saving up so we can
buy a place to live, I thought you didn't want
to live in a tent anymore?



Alicia turns her back to Rion, walking towards the wall.



Alicia
Wake up Rion, it'll never happen. Jeff and Trevor are spending
money on crap, so am I, and I bet you are too.




Rion turns aroud and walks to the door way, standing there. Alicia
runs her hand up and down the wall. Rion turns and walks up to
Alicia, holding her closely to him, going for a kiss. Alicia elbows
Rion in the shoulder, Rion letting go and staggering back. Alicia
turns around angrily.


Alicia
Don't you get it Rion, I'm not interested in
you anymore! Our time is over, I don't want
you as a boyfriend!

Alicia catches her breath.

Rion
You think it works that way Alicia, huh? You
that way, that you can jus turn me off? (raises
voice) Who saved you?


Alicia takes a step back.


Alicia
Y-you better not even go there Rion! That's
not fair!




Rion
You never were the same after coming back
from that boot camp. You never told anyone
what happened, except me. 




Alicia
Stop it Rion!(becomes teary eyed)




Rion
You were going to be sent to another one, until
you ran away, and who was it that took you in?
I did(raises voice again) It was me! Me! I'm the
one that sticks up for you, the only one who even
gives a damn about you(yelling)And you know 
what, no one ever will but me! Funny how things
always come back to me! Why don't you think
about that next time you worthless bitch!




Rion storms out of the room, stopping in the hallway. 




Rion
I'll see you tonight Alicia, for play time
(to himself) After I cut down more numbers


Alicia walks over, slamming the door shut. She let's out
a scream, going over to the counter and grabbing the lamp, smashing 
it into the wall. She then grabs the TV, yanking it off and pulling the cords
from the wall, smashing the TV through the window. She then goes over to 
the wall and smashes her fist into the wall, which once again bleeds. Alicia
keeps smashing that same fist into the wall repeatedly.


Alicia(during this portion)
(repeatedly screaming)Damn it!


Alicia then turns her backto the wall, slumping down to a sitting
position up to her body and starts crying heavily.


----------



## Ore-sama (Feb 24, 2008)

Int Diner-Day


Jeff is sitting across from Trevor, Manka sitting on the
end with the back of the chair facing the wall. Jeff and
Trevor have plates wth half eaten food in front of them.


Jeff
So that Trevor, is how not to go on a first date



Jef and Trevor both give a heartily laugh, Manka sitting
apatheticaly. Jeff looks to Manka.


Jeff
Not your kind of humour huh?



Manka
I'm afraid I don't understand this kind of humour


Jeff
So what kind of humour do you like?



Manka
I don't know.


Jeff
Well, what makes you laugh


Manka remains silent for a moment.


Manka
Flowers

Jeff
Um, what?


Manka
They're alive yet posses no thought, no emotion.
They just remain there unphased by anything. Even
if they are damaged, yelled at, scorned, it dosen't
matter to them. People stare at them, comment,
yet they do not respond.


Jeff
Well when I come up with good jokes about
flowers I'll let you know.



Trevor
W-w-well, if umm, y-you l-l-like
flowers, there, buy, I-I could buy you s-some



Jeff gives Trevor a bewildered look.




Trevor
I-I'm s-s-sorry, I won-


Manka
That, would be nice


Trevor looks down at the floor. WAITRESS comes by, Jeff putting an arm out in front 
of her.


Jeff
Excuse me, do you know where Sandy Tullock is?


Waitress
She ony works from 12 to 7 


Jeff
Thanks

Waitress walks of screen.

Trevor
Sandy?

Jeff
Yep, she just got out of highschool and got
a job here, the girl we met at the mall, her and
her friend

Trevor
Oh


Jeff
Looks like you found your match though, and
you're already making moves on her. Nice
Trev, nice!


Jeff gives Trevor a high five.



Ext School Roof-Day

Ringver Rion is looking down at the school parking lot. He aims his
blaster at a car, firing a shot at it, blowing the windshield. Rion then
continues firing shots at other cars, MR RILEY, PRINCIPAL, and
CUSTODIAN, followed by MR GOLDSMITH.


Mr Riley
Someone call the damn cops!


Ringver Rion
Call as many as you want, I'll pick them all off!


Mr Goldsmith runs inside the school.

Principal
What , who, is that? Is that somekind of costume?



Rion aims his blaster at Mr Riley, charging it up.


Mr Riley
Stop this! What the fuck are you doing!




Ringver Rion
Shut up and die!

Rion fires the shot down, we then se in the window RILEY'S SON
watching in horror before running off. PRINCIPAL and CUSTODIAN
bend down to check over.



Custodian
Shit, he's bleeding like hell! That son of a bitch!



Several police cars arrive, many officers stepping out and
pointing their guns at Rion. CHIEF WILLIAM steps out of
one of the cars with a megaphone.



Chief Williams
What is he?


Chief Williams looks over at Principal who is leaning
over Riley, Custodian running from the door.


Custodian
There's an ambulance coming right ove


Rion stares at the police, crouched on the roof.


Chief WIlliams(speaking in the Megaphone)
I don't know what in the name of God you are but if you don't
come down now, we will take fire




RILEY'S SON runs out, CUSTODIAN running over and grabing him,
pulling him back into the school. An Ambulance arives, several
medics coming out, two of them running over with a stretcher for
Riley, the othes staring at Rion in shock


Rion fires a shot at a cop.





Chief Williams(megphone)
You rotten son of a bitch! Open fire, now!




The bullets hit Rion, almost knocking him over as Rion
shields himself. Rion quickly flies up into the air, firing a
shot at Chief Williams, an officer diving in and shoving
Chief Williams out of the way, the shot hitting that officer instead.
Chief Williams looks at the officer in shock




Other officers continue to fire, Rion shielding himself, getting knocked
back little by little. Rion looks from the officers to Riley's Son, 
pointing the blaster at him and charging it up.





Chief Williams(megaphone)
You rotten bastard! Don't you dare!




Rion keeps getting pelted back by bullets, Rion flying away, then charging up his 
blaster and firing two shots at the Ambulance as Mr Riley is being loaded in,
blowing it up. Rion let's out a maniacal laugh.




Ringver Rion
You can't control me or anyone any more! I won't stop until
every last lap dog cop and facist skinhead in the goverment is
dead, and every last person is free! Remember my name, the
name of Ringver!



Rion flies offscreen, Riley' Son breaking down and crying, Custodian with
a hand on his shoulder while holding back tears himself. We see the faces
of many students from the windows, staring in shock, as well as teachers.



Chief Williams stares at the burning Ambulance with an expression of
horror.


Ext Outside Flower Store-Day


Trevor is standing just outside with Manka.


Manka
So, why do you want to buy me a flower?


Trevor
Y-y-you s-s-aid you l-liked flowers


Manka
Why does that matter?


Trevor
W-w-well(slaps himself)I like you
and thought y-you would l-like, I,
y-you would, w-w-w-want one


Manka
You, like me?



Trevor looks to the ground.


Manka
I think I will accept a flower


Trevor
R-r-really?


Manka
If you wish


Trevor
W-well is that what Y-YOU want?



Manka turns her head, seeing Virgil walking down the street
across from her.



Manka
Let's go



Manka quickly walks into the store, Trevor following. Virgil turns his
head towards the store. He snickers and then walks away.



Int Diner-Day

Sandy drops a tray off at a table, Jef coming in through the door way and
walking up to her.



Jeff
Hey Sandy, how you doing?


Sandy
Me? Oh fine, fine


Jeff
That's good. Well, I found Trevor last night


Sandy
That's great!


Jeff
Yeah, but um Sandy, I think he's interested in
another girl


Sandy
Aw, really?


Jeff
Yep, sorry about that



Sandy
Well I guess I knew it could happen, he's so cute




Jeff leans closer to Sandy.




Jeff(whispering)
Were you fine at home?




Sandy(whispering back)
I got a few hits but I'll be okay. Now I
have to get back to work.


Sandy walks away.



Ext Park-Day




Rion, in normal form, is sitting on a park bench, wiping his forehead. He stares at
the grass for a moment, then titls his head back so it's looking up at the sky.





Rion(v.o)
They're all in a panic now, panic because I have the power now, not
them. Those bullets were a damn pain but I was still the one to strike
the decisive blow. Not only that, Alicia and I are going to pick up where
we left off. I'm finally in control for once, of everything.






Rion loks over, seeing WIDOW crying in fron of DETECTIVE BURGESON.
Widow then cries on Bureson's shoulder, Burgeson hugging her while
holding back his own tears.





Burgeson
Your husband was always a great man, he gave his life just
to make sure another man could go back home, to a happy family




Rion tuns his head and spits on the ground.




Rion
Typical lapdog mourning a fellow lapdog, along with
a brainwashed sheep. I'd like nothing more ten a shot at
them, but I can't blow my cover.



Rion get's up and walks away, looking out to see several parked police cars, even
SWAT trucks driving by with other police cars.




Rion
Already have them scrambiling.



End of Part 1


----------



## Ore-sama (Feb 28, 2008)

Ringver
                               Act II Part II


Into Flower Shop-Day

Manka stands there staring at the flowers, Trevor standing next to her.


                                                           Trevor
S-s-so, which, what, w-which one do you want M-M-Manka?

Manka dosen't respond, simply staring at them. Manka then chuckles lightly, picking out a Dandelion.


Ext Outside Flower Shop-Day

Manka is walking in front of Trevor, looking at the Dandelion intently.


                                                          Trevor
Y-Y-You like it M-Manka? S-Sorry, I-I'm nervous


Manka stops walking, still staring at the Dandelion. Then she looks at Trevor.

                                                        Manka
I have no intention of harming you, why are you nervous?

Trevor looks away.

                                           Trevor
I-I-I'm nervous a-around most pe-pe-people, es, especialy g-girls

Manka puts her right hand on the top of Trevor's head, Trevor shooting Manka a nervous glance.

                                                      Manka
You're very interesting Trevor, very interesting.

Manka pats Trevor's head before removing her hand. Trevor looks away shyly. Manka grabs Trevor by the wrist, then let's go and
grabs his hand instead, Trevor overwhelmed.

                                                     Manka
May we go elsewhere Trevor?

                                                     Trevor
            Oh,s-sure. W-where would you like to, to go?

                                                    Manka
       You may decide our next destination. 

                                                     Trevor
                                    O-okay. A movie, okay?

 Manka nods, looking back to the Dandelion in her other hand. A police car is seen in the background.


Int Mall-Day

Alicia stands among a crowd of people, staring at the floor. She then lifts her head up, looking at MALE FRIEND #1 and MALE FRIEND #2 outside a store, Male Friend #1 showing a pocket knife to Male Friend #2. Alicia eyes the blade, then she looks at her wrists which are bleeding. Alicia stares at the bleeding wrists for a moment, then they return to normal. Alicia turns and walks out of the store.

Int Bar-Day

On the TV in the upper corner, we see live footage of the school with the headline "School Under Attack:Ringver?" We see ANCHORWOMAN on the screen as well.

                                                  Anchorwoman
Police, school staff, administrators and students alike are shocked and overwhelmed by what has occured here today.
Eyewitness reports indicate this attacker, whom has been described as looking like somekind of robot, had been blwoing up cards
with yellow colored beams. He then proceeded to shoot down one Mark Riley, an 8th grade math teacher, as well as several police whom arrived on the scene, and finally blew up the ambulance Riley was being loaded in, killing him and at least four medics. The attacker made a short speech, identifying himself as "Ringver"

The bar is completely silent, everyone watching the TV.

                                                  Anchorwoman
              Now over to Todd Berminham for Sports, Todd?

Ext Streets-Day

Rion is strolling through, seeing several cop cars parked while many more are driving through. PATROL OFFICER steps out in front of Rion.


                                                  Patrol Officer
Hey, we just got orders, everyone's to seek shelter immidiately. 

                                                  Rion
                                           For what?

                         Patrol Officer
For what, there was a terrorist attack at a school, where have you been?

                                                  Rion
                        Piss off, I can do what I want

                                              Patrol Officer
Listen, I have an order from the mayor herself that no one is allowed out on a street we haven't finished looking in, so I have the power to take you down to the station if you don't cooraperate

                                             Rion
                                            Try me

Patrol Officer grabs Rion by the arm and walks him over to a car, opening the back door and shoving Rion in before closing it.

Int Police Car-Day

Rion sits there with a small chuckle, Patrol Officer seeing him through rearview.

                                           Patrol Officer
                Listen, none of us need this right now, so when you get there just keep your mouth shut!

                                         Rion
            So it is true, I thought my friends were lying when they said the school was attacked

                                        Patrol Officer
           Just shut up, I'm not in the mood to talk!

                                        Rion
                 So, any idea who did it?

                                      Patrol Officer
       I told you to shut up back there!

                                      Rion(with a more sinister tone)
How about Ringver shuts you up instead?

Patrol officer turns around.

                                      Patrol officer
                   What did you say?

Rion transforms into Ringver Rion, pointing his blaster at Patrol Officer.

Ext Streets-Day

We see from the moving cop car a yellow beam fired through the winshield, then through the roof where Rion flies out into the sky, too high to be seen.

                                     Ringver Rion(v.o)
That played out perfectly. Another lap dog drops dead under it's master's nose. Today was nothing, tomorrow I'll tear through the Police Station. I suppose I could've done that today, but there's always the chance one of them get's away and I don't want to blow my cover. Even if I don't kill each and every one of them, I'll leave them in such a heap they'll never recover, then after them the rest will be even easier


Ext Outside Video Store-Day

Alicia stands in front of the door with an expression of utter hopelessness. HURRYING MOTHER runs out with a DVD in her hadn, brushing past Alicia. Alicia turns around and let's out a scream at her, turning and walking away. She stops, Jeff walking down to just across from her. Jeff lifts his head up, looking at Alicia.

                                       Jeff
Hey princess, where have you been?

                                       Alicia
              I'm not in the mood Jeff, go away

Alicia turns her back, Jeff walking closer.

                                     Alicia
Jeff, if I ask you a question, will you promise to answer me seriously?

                                    Jeff
Umm, sure. What's going on Alicia?

                                      Alicia
If I died, do you think anyone would care?

Jeff laughs.

                                    Jeff
C'mon Alicia, you think I believe you would-

A pocket knife hits the ground, Jeff's face now becoming solemn, Alicia crying heavily.

                                    Jeff
  Where did you get that Alicia?

Alicia just keeps crying. Jeff looks down, blood visible on the knife. Jeff runs out in front of Alicia, pulling her arms out, a cut on the side of her right wrist. Jeff stares in horror at the cut, then back at Alicia.

                                    Jeff
Alicia, what happened, what made you, want to do this?

Alicia breaks out of Jeff's grip.

                                   Alicia
You wouldn't understand Jeff

Jeff spins Alicia down, grabbing her by the arms.

                                   Jeff
MAKE ME UNDERSTAND THEN!(brief pause, then a deep breath) Tell me then Alicia. Make me
understand, stop playing lone wolf Alicia, tell me why you want to do this!

                                   Alicia
I've been wanting to do it since I was 14, with all my friends gone, and my parents mad at me, because I kept getting into fights. I didn't at first because I didn't want to be like my step brother

                                 Jeff
You never told me you had a step brother

                                Alicia
He came when I was 7, beat the shit out of me for the next 6 years(sniffles) I never told because he threatened to kill me if I did. Then one
day he killed himself, right after beating me again. Even with him gone, I was still angry, still got into fights, and a year later I wanted to kill myself, because I drove away all my friends, but I held off because I didn't want to be like my step brother. Didn't matter, a few months later I tried but my parents stopped me. They took me back, but they sent me to Boot Camp instead of a Therapist or a nut house.

                               Jeff
Rion told me, he told me you went to Boot Camp and came back worse

                              Alicia
HE TOLD YOU! THAT SON OF A BITCH!(falls to her knees)You want to know, huh? The Boot Camp, it was the worst year of my life. 

Cut to:

Int Camp Bedroom-Night

Alicia sits up in bed, INSTRUCTOR ONE, INSTRUCTOR TWO AND INSTRUCTOR THREE breaking in. Instructor one grabs her by the wrist to her feet, Alicia kicking him in the shin and grabbing him by the shin, Instructor Three grabbing her from behind, Alicia elbowing him in the face a few times before she's thrown to the ground. We see the instructors stomping and kicking before MICHELLE appears in the door way. Instructor Two pulls Alicia to her feet, Alicia battered and bleeding from the mouth.

                             Instructor Two
Bring her in here too

Michelle runs off, Instructor One and Three chasing after her. Instructor Two slams Alicia into the wall, Alicia collapsing to the floor face first. Instructor Two takes out a pair of cuffs, cuffing Alicia's right wrist to one of the legs of the bed. Instructor Two then stomps Alicia again, then runs out.


                                Alicia(v.o)
I never saw her again. She was one of the few friends I had made, and that was the last time I saw her. The only positive side was that I was alive, and apparently Michelle got far enough away, because somebody saw them kill her and reported it, which led them to find all the other girls they had killed or had killed themselves. The camp was shut down, and I was sent back home



                               Jeff
That's when you ran away from home, huh?

                               Alicia
I kept thinking about killing myself, I know I'm not going to get any better, only today when Rion....

                              Jeff
When Rion what? What?

                             Alicia
He made me feel bad, because I didn't want to play with him. I've had it Jeff, I can't take this anymore(sniffles again)


Int Fast Food Place-Day

Jeff is sitting across from Alicia at a table, Alicia's face mostly dry of tears.

                      Jeff
You need to go to a hospital or something. I know we haven't been best friends but, I can't let you kill yourself

                           Alicia
Why were you down at the video store anyway?

                            Jeff
I met this girl named Sandy, and she's inviting me to her friends house where she's staying, so I was going to rent a movie for us.
I probaly shouldn't leave you alone

                            Alicia
No, I don't want to ruin it for you

                           Jeff
Sandy will understand one night, besides it's really Trevor she wants to see anyway. You should go to a hopital

                          Alicia
No Jeff, I don't want to be locked up, please, no

Alicia sniffles, placing her head on her arms like a pillow on the table.

                         Jeff
Well what then Prin, Alicia. Wait, I think we might need some help on this

Int Movie Theater Lobby-Night

Trevor and Manka walk out of the theater together, holding hands.

                        Trevor
D-did you like the movie?

                         Manka
Very interesting, creating fictional characters to torture for entertainment rather then actual people

                      Trevor
 Huh? W-W-What are y-you talking, talk, blah, talking about?

                       Manka
Nothing. So, where to now?

                       Trevor
W-we should go back

Manka looks over, seeing BOYFRIEND and GIRLFRIEND , Girlfriend giving Boyfriend a kiss before they walk out holding hands. Manka immidiately kisses Trevor by the cheek, Trevor looking flustered and surprised, Manka taking his hand and walking him out.

                     Manka
That's what I was supposed to do, right?

                    Trevor
Y-y-yeah, s-sure

 They walk out the door.

Ext Outside Tent-Night

Trevor and Manka walk hand in hand, Jeff and Alicia standing just outside the tent. Trevor fearfully let's go, hiding behind Manka.

                  Jeff
This is the Manka girl I told you about

                 Alicia
Oh, hello Manka, I'm Alicia

Manka extends her hand, Alicia looks surprised, then shakes it quickly.

                Manka
Where's Rion?

              Jeff
Who the hell knows, look, we need to talk now, without Rion

Cut to:

Int Hotel Room-Night

Rion is laying on a bed, watching TV with a Pizza box next to him, opening it and taking out a slice of Pizza.

              Rion
With this armor, I can take all the money I want to buy a house, I can rob banks, nah, I'll just take them from those lapdogs when I need to

Cut to:

Int Inside Tent-Night

Jeff, Alicia, Trevor and Manka are all sitting in a circle.

             Jeff
That's the abridged version for the sake of Alicia, now we need to do something. because this isn't going to work. Rion's
just bringning in whoever he wants, going out and doing all this bullshit to get everyone in trouble, now he's trying to bully his 
own cousin into "playing" with him.

                Trevor
R-R-Rion, h-he did that?

                 Jeff
Yeah Trev, I'm sorry. I used to think Alicia was the problem, and she was part of it I won't deny that, but Rion's becoming an even bigger
problem. He's not even back yet, he brought Manka in but then just dumped her on us like a bag to carry. I think we should give Rion the boot.

There is a moment of heavy silence, Trevor looking troubled, Alicia gulping, Manka's expression remaining the same.

                 Jeff
Trevor, what do you think?

                 Trevor
I-I-I c-can't, please d-don't make me choose

Trevor chokes a few cries.

                     Jeff
Easy Trev, easy, you don't have to say anything. Alicia, what about you?

                     Alicia
Yes, please

                     Jeff
What about you Manka

Manka looks away.

                   Trevor
I-I-It's okay M-Manka

                    Manka
I apoligize, but I can not leave Rion

                    Jeff
Why not?

Manka remains silent. Jeff looks to Trevor, Trevor shaking his head.

                     Jeff
I already know why Trevor said no, why did you Manka?

                    Manka
Rion dosen't want me to tell you

                  Jeff
Rion isn't here now, is he?

                  Manka
I apoligize, I can not reveal my reason, if Rion finds out it will be disasterous

Jeff shakes his head.

                  Jeff
Tell you what, I'll drop it if you agree to stay with Alicia for the night. Don't let her do anything to hurt herself, don't let Rion bully her into anything,
can you do that?

Manka nods.

                 Jeff
C'mon Trev, you're expected

                   Trevor
        Where?

                Jeff
Come with me and you'll find out

TBC


----------



## Ore-sama (Feb 28, 2008)

Int Police Chief's Office-Night

Chief William sits at his desk frustrated. He has the radio on,  when from outside SCREAMS are heard followed by GUNSHOTS and GROWLS. Chief Williams leaps out of his chair, the door opens, Virgil calmly walking in and closing the door behind him. Chief Williams pulls a gun out, pointing it at Virgil. Virgil steps forward, grabbing the gun and yanking it out of Chief William's hand. Virgil holds the gun to his head, firing it several times, Virgil's head snapping sideways every  time, the bullets falling to the ground with Virgil's head unharmed. Virgil drops the gun to the ground.

                Virgil
I tend to let my underlings carry out the violence for me, but if I'm pushed(tone becomes harsher) I can become very, very violent myself. You had better tell your guards to stop firing, or else my little friends out there will tear all of them apart

Chief runs out past Virgil. Tracker and Ripper are at the door way, several officers firing on them, the bullets having no effect.

                                  Chief Williams
Cease fire! That's an order, cease fire! However take aim and be ready to fire on my orders!

Chief Williams turns to Virgil.

                Virgil(tone returns to normal)
I can understand the first instinct to open fire on us, especially with the dilemnma you have on your hands. Speaking of, that's why I've come here, to kill Ringver

                      Chief Williams
We're supposed to just take your word for it?

                 Virgil
You people and your paranoia.What reason do I have to decieve you? We could easily lay waste to all of you right now, your bullets can't do anything to us. Once Ringver is disposed of, I'll leave, I have no reason to stay here

                        Chief Williams
Allright, let's say you ARE telling the truth. What do you get out of this?

                 Virgil
That's nothing you need to be made aware of. All you need to know is to stay away from Ringver, you'll do nothing but die to his feet. I'll eliminate him

                                             Chief Williams
            Are you-

                Virgil
The choice is either stay out of the way, or we kill you all, is that clear?

                 Chief Williams
Oh, and what are we supposed to tell the people? The goverment?

                Virgil
Continue under the rouge of actually still handiling the situation. Now of course if Ringver attacks you again, you are free to strike back, however futile an attempt may be.  That is all. Ripper, Tracker, let's go

Virgil walks over to Ripper and Tracker, the three dissolving into black dust and vanishing.

                               Officer Extra(offscreen)
                    What do we do sir?

Chief William's cell phone rings, Chief Williams runs into his office, picking it up off his desk and answering it.

                             Chief Williams
                                         Hello?

                                                Unknown Goverment Official(from phone)
We're sending people down tomorrow morning, get ready for an ambush

                                                Chief Williams
                                   Who is this?

              Unknown Goverment Official(from phone)
I can't discuss my identity, however if you need proof I'm with the Federal Goverment, I can fax it to you, now listen. We're mandating many news stations to run a story about your birthday being tomorrow, and since Ringver's main targets seem to be police, he'll come to crash the party, and that's when we'll nail him.

Int Hotel Room-Night

Rion is channel surfing, stopping on the news. Rion looks at the screen with the headline "Police Chief Morgan William's 50th birthday celebrated tomorrow"


                Rion
Killing the chief of police and all his men on his birthday, that'll be PERFECT.


Int Jillian's House-Night

Jeff and Trevor are standing at the door, Sandy walking up and opening it, letting them in.

                              Sandy
Hey Jeff, nice to see you. Trevor, good to see you(kisses Trevor on the cheek)

                                               Jeff
So, where's your friend Sandy?

                                              Sandy
Jillian's upstairs, now c'mon you two, don't keep us waiting


                                             Trevor
N-no, I don't feel right with this

                                             Jeff
       Relax Trev,  we're just going to watch TV or something

Int Tent-Night

Alicia sighed, laying back.

                                         Alicia
I actually feel a little better already, you know?

Manka remains silent, Alicia looking up at her.

                                        Alicia
            So, where are you from?

                                     Manka
I apoligize, I can't tell you that either

                                       Alicia
Aw c'mon, you can't have been any worse then us

Manka stays silent.

                                     Alicia
C'mon, their must be something you want to talk about

                     Manka
              No, there isn't

            Alicia
What about Trevor? You and him look to be an item

                 Manka
         Pardon?

            Alicia
Oh c'mon, don't deny it. I've been trying to seduce him myself, just because he's a pushover. I never did it that many times, and I always figured 
it would never work.

Manka turns her head away.

Ext Outside Julian's House-Day

Jeff and Trevor are outside the house together.

                           Jeff
Told ya buddy, that was fun right?

Trevor nods.  

Cut to:

Int Motel Room-Day

Rion is sitting on his bed, taking a deep breath.

                Rion
Here I come, ready or not

Cut to:

Int Tent-Day

Alicia is sound asleep, Manka sitting there staring at the tent wall.

Cut to:

Int Police Station-Day

SNIPER ONE, SNIPER TWO, SNIPER THREE, and SNIPER FOUR are all positioned at windows throughout the building in various rooms.

Cut to:

Ext Side of Hotel Building-Day

Rion looks around, no one else is seen. Rion's Ringver armor then comes on.

                 Ringver Rion
                      I've been waiting for this for a long time

Cut to:

Ext Outside Police Station-Day

Chief Williams is standing just outside the doors with GUARD ONE and GUARD TWO. Williams stares out at the sky along with the guards. We see SNIPER FIVE and SNIPER SIX positioned on each side of the building with a rocket launcher. Chief Williams gives a quivering sigh, sitting anxiously. Guard One pats him on the back.

            Chief Williams
I hope to God this works, otherwise that son of a bitch is gonna kill us all

            Guard Two
Hey, no matter what, no one's going to let anything happen to you. You've done too much for this town.

Guard Two and Chief Williams exchange a quick hug, Chief Williams letting out a sigh.

             Chief Williams
        No civilians are going to be hurt right?

            Guard Two
Civilians around this area have been told to stay indoors

            Guard One
                       Is he even coming?(looks up and sees Rion)There he is, there he is!

Rion flies towards the station. Sniper Five takes out a communicator.

            Sniper Five
                     Target is here, I repeat the target is here, prepare to fire

Rion looks at Chief Williams, staring at him from mid air. Sniper Five aims his Rocket Launcher. Rion aims his blaster at Chief Williams.

            Rion
                Happy Birthday

Sniper Five fires, Rion looking over before getting hit with the missle, Rion falling towards the ground but stopping himself before hitting the ground, looking over at Sniper Five. Rion aims his blaster, several strong bullets hitting Rion and exploding, Rion bouncing off the ground and then sliding across it. Sniper Five fires again, the blast sending Rion flying off the ground and crashing to the ground. Sniper Six aims his launcher at Rion.

Rion turns his head, Sniper Six firing, Rion firing a shot from his blaster, the explosion knocking  Sniper Six over, smoke spreading around that area

            Chief Williams
      Damn it, can't see him at all!

Sniper Six stands up, Rion flying towards him with his blue blade and stabbing him through the heart, then pulling his blade out. Rion looks up, a bullet coming down, Rion slicing it with the blade, the bullet exploding and knocking him over, Rion flying out of the way of another one, firing a shot through the window at Sniper Four, then flying back.

             Ringver Rion
Damn it, these shithead lap dogs set me up!

Sniper Five fired at Rion again, Rion narrowly dodging. 

            Ringver Rion
There you are you sneaky little bastard!

Rion fires at Sniper Five, several more exploding bullets hitting Rion, who this time falls in the middle of the road. More bullets hit him while on the ground.

               Chief Williams
We got him! Yes, we got him!

Chief Williams high fives Guard One and Guard Two, Rion getting up. Rion aims his blasted at guard two, firing. Rion flies away, narrowly escaping bullets. Guard Two is hit in the heart, falling face first.

             Chief Williams
     No! Damn it, no! No!

Rion fires three more shots at the windows, Sniper One, Sniper Two and Sniper Three seen ducking.

            Ringver Rion
Damn it, this isn't working!

Rion flies away, Chief Williams crying as he looks down at Guard Two.

End of Part II


----------



## Ore-sama (Mar 5, 2008)

Ringver
                               Act II Part III


Int Diner-Day

Jeff and Trevor are sitting next to eachother on one side, Manka and Alicia on the other. Manka is the only one without a plate. Jeff and Trevor are eating at a normal pace while Alicia plays around with her food a bit before taking small nibbles. Manka just sits there.

                                                                 Jeff
C'mon Manka, you have to eat SOMETHING

                        Manka
I have already told you, I require no food, none at all

                      Jeff
Why won't you eat? I don't get it, are you trying to starve yourself?

                    Manka
I require no food, it's as simple as that

Manka stares at her fingers as they tap on the table.

                    Jeff
             Manka, you need to eat sometime

                    Manka
                I require no food

                    Trevor
           Please eat something, I-I d-don't want you st-starve

Manka get's up out of her chair.

                       Manka
                     Please excuse me, I have other matters to attend to

Manka walks out of the diner. Trevor get's up and goes after her.

Ext Alley-Day

Rion, in normal form, leans against the wall.

                    Rion
Fine, no problem, I still took out a few of them, and I can keep taking out more(tone becomes exctied)And more! And more! And more! AND MORE! AND MORE! AND MORE!

Rion pants, looking at his trembiling body.

                    Rion
Wow, what a rush that was. I can't stop shaking! 

Rion looks out into the streets, an ambulance racing by. Rion staggers to the outside, watching the ambulance drive down. A smile breaks out on his face.


Ext Park-Day

Manka is standing in the park, looking around. Trevor runs up to her, stopping to catch his breath. Manka turns to face him.

                    Manka
Why did you follow me out here?

                           Trevor
I-I want to kn-know what's wrong

                        Manka
             Does it matter?

                Trevor
I-I like you. Y-you're, well-

A brief pause

                Trevor
I like you. You're pretty, and you're nice to me.Yo-you're the first girl I can talk to
without stuttering too badly.  You must be hurting if you want to die-

                       Manka
Trevor, you need to understand somehing. (brief pause) I'm not human

                Trevor
                 What?

Manka walks up to a tree and breaks a branch off, cutting her palm. The blood coming out is red, then turns green.

                      Manka
You see? I am not of this world, I am not of your species. You may continue to deny it, but I'm afraid it's reality

Trevor stares at Manka with bewilderment. 

                    Manka
You must stop getting close to me. I'm afraid I can never allow myself to get close to you

A car pulls up near he park, PSEUDO COP stepping out. He walks up to Manka and Trevor, taking out a badge.

                  Pseudo Cop
I was given a tip someone of your description was seen drug trafficking

                 Manka
                          I don't even know what that is

                                          Pseudo Cop
Put your hands up against the tree, now

Trevor looks on nervously, Manka doing so. Pseudo Cop proceeds to feel over her, taking his time around the stomach area. His hands move up towards Manka's breasts.

                 Trevor
W-wait! You can't d-do that!

Pseudo Cop ignores him, beggining to grope Manka who growls, Trevor grabbing him around the waist, trying to pull him back. Pseudo Cop elbows Trevor, Trevor falling back. Pseudo Cop turns to Trevor, kicking him in the stomach.

              Pseudo Cop
                       Don't interfere you little shit

Pseudo Cop turns around to Manka.

               Pseudo Cop
Hands up against the tree

                   Manka
            No

            Pseudo Cop
           I said hands against the tree, don't test me

            Manka
I've been holding back since I came to this planet, leave or I will show you what I'm really capable of

 Pseud cop grabs Manka by the shirt, Manka knocking his arms away. Pseudo Cop moves to slap but Manka ducks and sweeps Pseudo Cop and then immidiately get's back to her feet,  Pseudo Cop's head smashed against the tree, turning around and falling into a punch to the stomach, Pseudo Cop falling to his knees, coughing up blood. Trevor looks up frightenedly at Manka.  Manka holds Pseudo Cop by the hair, punching him in the stomach continiously as Trevor slowly makes his way to his feet. Timidly, he grabs Manka by the shoulder, Manka spinning around and almost hitting him, Trevor cowering, Manka stopping herself.

                        Manka
        I apoligize

Trevor stands up, hugging Manka and crying, Manka weakly returning the hug.

Int Diner-Day

Jeff and Alicia are now sitting across from eachother, Alicia only half done, staring at her food blankly while Jeff takes the last bite of his food. Alicia get's up and walks away towards the bathroom. She walks towards the sink, turning it on and running her hands on it, wiping her face off with the water. Sandy and Julian are near the stalls, seen through the mirror.

                  Julian
So, you and that Jeff boy going steady?

                 Sandy
Pretty much, thanks for the emergency overnight party

                Julian
So tell me, why did you want that so badly?

              Sandy
Well, I wanted him to warm up to me quicker, so I told him my parents beat me up. Not only did he believe it, 
he tried to tell me the same thing happened to him.

Alicia walks out of the bathroom, sitting down in front of Jeff.

               Jeff
You going to finish any day soon princess? C'mon, eat up!

A brief pause.

              Alicia
Jeff, were you really abused as a kid?

Another pause, Jeff staring intensely at Alicia.

            Jeff
Who the hell told you that?

           Alicia
            You won't believe me

           Jeff
                 Try me

           Alicia
I heard one of those waitress girls saying you lied about being abused like she did

          Jeff
         Lied? Who lied?

Jeff looks over, Julian and Sandy walking out. Jeff looks back to Alicia, shaking his head. He then get's up, Sandy walking up to him.

        Sandy
           Hey Jeff, after work-

         Jeff
So you think I was making that up?

        Sandy
             What? Making what up?

        Jeff
Fuck you, we're through!

Jeff storms out, Sandy watching bewildered. Alicia stands up, taking money out.

                       Alicia
       This should cover it

Alicia puts the money on the table and walks out.

Ext Bus Stop-Day

Manka and Trevor are sitting on the bench at the bus stop together.

         Trevor
I-I'm sorry I couldn't, h-help you. I can't really fight.

         Manka
           Not everyone can fight

                         Trevor
               Oh, okay

Manka keeps staring forward, Trevor fidgeting around nervously. Rion is seen walking behind the bench, he stops and turns towards them.

         Manka
             Hello Rion

Trevor turns around quickly.

        Trevor
R-Rion, w-w-where have y-you been?

         Rion
You know, the usual. How's it been?

Trevor looks away.

        Rion
Hey, what's wrong Trevor?

Manka stands up.

         Manka
There is something we must discuss

Rion and Manka walk over near the wall of a building.

         Manka
Your leadership is in danger

         Rion
           Danger?

        Manka
Alicia tried to commit suicide yesterday, Jeff caught her. Last night, he had us vote on whether to kick you out. Trevor and I voted against, Jeff and Alicia voted to have you kicked out

               Rion
That rotten son of a bitch!

Rion kicks the wall.

              Rion
I'll have son of a bitch killed

            Manka
That is unwise.

           Rion
Who the hell asked you?

          Manka
If you kill him the others will know it, they'll abandon you. If that is your wish, I will go along with it, however I don't want you to do something you'll regret later

Trevor walks up to them.

        Trevor
R-Rion, I don't w-want you to go, j-just, just...

         Rion
Don't worry Trevor, Jeff won't do it, he's all talk. Neither will Alicia. C'mon Manka

Rion and Manka walk away, leaving a worried Trevor.

Int Arcade-Day

Jeff is playing an arcade machine, his face with a few tears he quickly wipes away. We see flashes of Jeff being punched and kicked by his father as he continues playing. We then see "Game Over" on the arcade screen a moment later, Jeff kicking the machine.

He stops at the door. We see more flashes of him being hit.

        Jeff
I didn't make anything up, I didn't make anything up.

We see a flash of Jeff laying on the ground bleeding from the mouth.

        Jeff
It all happened, every bit of it happened. Everyone always takes his side(begins to cry) Even my mom took his side, just to try and save us from another beating(cries more) Now he has another woman, and they're going to have a kid, then the kid will be on the streets, and the first time I meet him he'll be half dead after getting into a fight(cries harder) Why God, why? Why? Why is that bastard still alive? I'll give anything to see him dead, anything

Ext Streets-Day

Rion and Manka are walking side by side

          Manka
So you've been using it, even more then I thought you would

          Rion
I'm going to beat them, I can feel it

        Manka
            I see

         Rion
I'll have to go back to the way I did it before, little by little. One or two at a time. With the lapdogs out of the way, I'll be able to wipe out these politicians, these teachers, these priests, without any trouble. All I have to do is mae sure they don't find out about you, or about our connection. I don't want you around me when I'm taking them out anymore, you'll just weigh me down, having to protect you. No offence, but you're pretty weak

         Manka
I understand. My lack of physical prowess is of no assistance to you. I am only a tool after all, and a tool only has so many uses

         Rion
Hey, I never said any of that

                    Manka
No, I've accepted that as my purpose. I am your tool, to use as you wish, no matter how dangerous or demeaning the task.

        Rion
That's good to know but I won't need you for much other then staying alive

         Manka
Understood.

                   Rion
By the way, what's with you and Trevor?

         Manka
Trevor seems to be infatuated with me

         Rion
So, you like him?

         Manka
No, I don't like anyone. I do not hate anyone either. I remain neutral on all terms.

        Rion
You really are weired. You're different though, no Alicia, but you're different. (stops at an intersection with Manka) Speaking of,
this depression thing kind of freaks me out, so I want to lay off on playtime with her. 

                     Manka
      Playtime?

            Rion
Alicia's so shallow, I bet if she saw me going out with another girl she would want me again. 

They cross the intersection together.

                    Rion
I almost forgot, we need to get going on gathering money for that house. I don't suppose you can pick pocket or anything

              Manka
No, I can not do that

        Rion
        Typical girl

Ext Bus Stop-Day

Trevor is sitting on the bench, staring at the ground.

         Trevor(v.o)
It's all so unbelievable. Yet, it makes sense.  She seems nice so, even if she really is somekind of mutant,
does that matter? Does she even actually like me? She's so unreadable, I can't tell. I have to find out, I want to know. 
Oh, I'm such a bad friend to forget about Rion and what he's been doing

Trevor lifts his head up, staring at the cars crossing by.

           (cont)
He's fine though, he came back just fine, maybe I'm worrying too much

Trevor stands up and walks offscreen.

Int Chief's Office-Day

Chief Williams is on the phone.

          Chief Williams
I don't care how high ranked you are in the goverment, I've had it with this bullshit. I told you we were threatened, if that guy finds out we suckered
Ringver into an ambush he's going to kill me and all my men. We can't do anything against him. If you want the son of a bitch dead, why don't you actually send over some troops, the air force, the marines, the army! We can't handle this! We got the military out there in Iraq, well fuck that place, fuck Al Quaeda, those shit heads aren't a threat like Ringver, so get them over here because we're done!

Chief Williams slams the phone. He takes a deep breath. OFFICER BROWN walks in.

           Chief Williams
Hey there. So, you heard?

           Officer Brown
 Five of our guys quit after the attack, that's what you're talking about right?

Chief Williams nods. Officer Brown slams his fist into the wall.

            Officer Brown
        Sorry about that sir

          Chief Williams
That's what I feel like doing. This whole situation has me wondering if we shouldn't just stop what we're doing, keep our officers
off duty for awhile

         Officer Brown
What good will that do? Women will be raped, people will be murdered, money will be stolen whether there's police there to stop it or not. Difference is, they're going to get away with it

         Chief Williams
I know that, but at the same time, Ringver will continue picking us off one by one anyway. Look, what I'm suggesting is temporary. The Goverment dosen't always make the best decisions but even the suits in congress aren't clueless about Ringver and they can't be stupid enough to expect us to be able to take care of him. 

         Officer Brown
The mayor's not going to like that. In fact, she won't allow it

         Chief Williams
I'll be the one to deal with that. It's not the best idea but at this point it's a lose-lose situation

        Officer Brown
Allright man, if you think that'll work

Officer Brown walks out.

        Chief Williams
         I hope it does

End of Act II

The final act is coming up!


----------



## Ore-sama (Mar 5, 2008)

Ringver
Act III Part I


Ext Outside Tent-Day

Rion and Manka walk up to the tent. Rion unzips it, looking inside.

Rion
Alicia's not back yet I guess

Manka
You can simply track her with Ringver

Rion slaps her across the face.

Rion
I know that you stupid bitch! I didn't want to use it unless I had to, allright?

Manka
I apoligize

Rion
Whatever, I'm going to keep looking for her by foot, just stay back here

Rion walks offscreen. Manka continues standing there staring at him until he is out of sight. Manka pushes a button on her collar.

Manka
Beelzebub, this is Manka reporting in

STATIC is heard

Manka
This is Manka, please respond

The static stops. Manka waits for a moment in silence, then the voice comes on over the collar.

Beelzebub
I thought you were dead(brief pause) You stupid fucking worthless whore bitch, you're not running this fucking show, I am,
you don't wait this long to call me. Don't think you're safe from me down there, I can easily come down there myself and administer a 
Level three beating. You've never recieved one of these, a beating so severe even you will break down

Manka
I apoligize sir, but I have signifigant updates

Beelzebub
Of course, why else would you contact me? Now politely tell me what they are

Manka
As you ordered, I gave the Ringver armor to someone willing to kill. So far he's used it even more then I had imagined. So far the only side effects appear to be making him angrier and more prone to violence

Beelzebub
I assume he's not aware of your abilities, sweety?

Manka
No, as of right now he believes me to be useless. From what little I've seen he uses it proficently, though it's impossible at this point to detirmine his level of power. He won't allow me to follow him during his attacks

GROWLING is heard, Manka turning around as Tracker leaps out of a tree down towards her, Manka leaping back to avoid it.

Manka
I'm being attacked, I can't continue this

Manka pushes a button on her collar. Manka looks at Tracker, then looks over as Virgil walks up to her.

Virgil
Tracker, go join Ripper in finding Ringver

Tracker crawls up a tree and then leaps from tree to tree off screen.

Virgil
My position is clear. You come with me quietly, or I will become, quite(brief pause as tone becomes more viscous) violent

Manka shakes her head. Virgil leaps up in the air, exposing his green hand as he comes down with a chop, Manka sidestepping it, Virgil landing on one foot, Manka ducking and sweeping Virgil, taking him down to a knee, then spins to a standing position and hits a spin kick across Virgil's face. Manka runs back, then runs up and drop kicks Virgil in the chest, Virgil falling to both knees. Manka continues with punches across the facethat have little effect, Manka goes for another kick to the head, Virgil catching it. Virgil stands up and throws Manka at a tree, Manka catching herself on the tree with her legs, then bounces off, trying to hit a kick in mid air but Virgil ducks and slaps her in the back, Manka falling down face first.

Virgil lifts his leg up to stomp down towards Manka who rolls out of the way, springning up to her feet, Virgil hitting a palm in the chest. Manka goes flying into a tree back first, falling to a sitting position. Virgil walks towards her slowly.

Ext Mall Parking Lot-Day

Jeff walks through the parking lot.

Jeff
Man, I almost forgot about that stupid home we were supposed to buy, I don't think anyone has, not even Rion. Shit man, I need someone to hang out with right now. It's not a big town, finding either Alicia or Trevor should be easy

Ext Outside Bar-Day

Alicia is standing just outside the door, hesistant to go in.

Alicia
I guess I owe him an apology, but, is there any point?

From a far off POV shot we barely see Alicia far down, a hissing sound heard.

Ext Outside Tent-Day

Manka springs to her feet from the tree, ducking a chop from Virgil that splits the tree, causing it to falling over. Manka leaps up on the tree as it's falling and leaps off the falling tree, drop kicking Virgil, Virgil staggering back a step. Virgil catches Manka's ankles before she hits the ground, tossing her away, Manka hitting the ground on her side, Manka racing back to her feet. Virgil runs at her, swatting her to the side, Manka hitting another tree and falling face first. Manka pushes herself up, Virgil grabbing her hair and yanking her into a punch to the gut, Virgil tossing Manka into anaother tree, Manka's back hitting it and then she hits the ground face first. Manka rolls away as Virgil walks towards her, getting up to her feet. Manka runs away, Virgil running parralell with her her, Manka running up a tree to it's top, Virgil running over and cutting that tree in half, the tree falling on Virgil and breaking over Virgil who dosen't flinch. Manka lands on his shoulders, punching him continiously in the face, Virgil taking a step back before attempting to powerbomb Manka who kicks Virgil in the stomach before she is planted, flipping over and catching Virgil under the chin.

Virgil dosen't move back even a step, Manka hitting continious kicks in the stomach, Virgil catching her ankle between his hands, Manka lifting up her other foot and hitting Virgil across the face, then brings the leg back and hits him again, Virgil letting go as Manka lands on her feet, Virgil kicking Manka in the stomach. Manka holds her stomach and falls to her knees, Virgil using his green hand to grab her by the throat and hold her over the ground. Manka coughs up blood, some of it trinkiling down to Virgil's hand.

Virgil
This is your life I suppose, suffering and damnation eternal(punches Manka in the stomach) Don't drag this out longer then the intended purpose, Manka

Manka begins kicking Virgil in the stomach continiously, then swings back and slams her feet into Virgil's gut, then does it again, Virgil staggering back a single step, Manka goes for a third but she is slammed into the ground.

Virgil
All that effort, and you've accomplished so little. My skin is three times as thick as yours and four times that of any human. You haven't inflicted even the most minor injury. Such is your life, so much effort, so little success

Manka attempts to push herself up, Virgil kicking her in the ribs, Manka falling and then rolling. Manka pushes herself up to her feet, slowly, Virgil smacking her across the face, Manka falling face first.

Virgil
The difference between us, is unmistakable

Manka get's back to her feet, throwing her body at Virgil, Virgil catching her and slamming her into the ground. Virgil picks her up to her feet by the hair, punching her to the stomach. Manka falls over, Virgil cathcing her by the chest, running with her and then throwing her into a tree, Manka bouncing off, Virgil catching her and dropping her on his right knee. Manka coughs up more blood, blood all over her mouth and shirt. Virgil holds her up to a kneeling position by her hair, slamming her face into his knee. Virgil does this five times in a row. Virgil then holds Manka above the ground by her throat, squeezing it as he punches her in the stomach six times, then drops her and hits her with a palm, Manka hitting the ground and skidding back. Virgil walks over, lifting Manka's arm up, then kicks her in the ribs. Virgil kicks her again, Manka passing out. Virgil kicks her seven more times, lifting her up to her feet and clotheslining her. Virgil stabs down with his green hand towards Manka's stomach, stopping himself.

Virgil
I share no blame, I gave fair warning I would be violent.

Virgil hoists her off the ground by the throat, holding her unconcious face to his. Manka's head leans back. Virgil places Manka over his shoulder.

Ext Outside Bar-Day

Alicia continues to stand out there, her hand on the door. She takes it off, spitting at the door

Alicia
Screw this bull shit

Jeff walks up to her.

Jeff
How did I know I would find you here?

Alicia
Oh, hey Jeff(brief pause)Look, I'm

Jeff
No Alicia, don't, you didn't do anything wrong.

Alicia
How can you even stand me?

Jeff
It's easy now. So, is the old Alicia gone?

Alicia
I guess. Instead of anger, I just feel depression

Jeff
Enough to kill yourself?

Alicia
Not right now, no

Jeff snickers, looking at traffic, Alicia doing the same.

Jeff
So, what are you going to do?

Alicia
What do you mean?

Jeff
Are you going to be a run away the rest of your life?

Alicia
Probaly, and I'm sure I'll have killed someone before it's all over

Jeff
You mean haven't yet?

Alicia chuckles, Jeff chuckiling after her.

Jeff
Let's go find Trevor

We see Jeff and Alicia walking away from a POV shot from above, more HISSING heard.

Ext Outside Tent-Day

Trevor comes on, a look of shock when he sees the destruction left behind. Trevor stands there for a full minute, looking at the carnage. The tent is seen torn up by the fallen trees. Trevor looks around firghtenedly, complete silence. Trevor runs off screen.

Trevor(v.o)
I didn't know what was going on or where I was going, but I was going to run all over this town until I found someone, anyone. I was a fast runner too

Int Police Station-Day

Chief Williams stands in front of the entire police force.

                      Chief Williams
I don't like this any better then any of you, but, it has to be done. There's no point throwing you
at the wolves like this. The goverment WILL send some troops over here, they'll blow that asshole to
kingdom come. I can see it, most of you want to cry, go ahead, no point in holding it back. All we can do at
this point is pray that they found a good place in heaven

The officers all lower their heads solemnly.

                    Chief Williams
You should all go home, but not in uniform. Don't want him attracting us. In fact, I might as well go home
too. I wish you all nothing but a safe trip home and a safe stay, and if all goes well, everything will be back to
normal in no time.



Ext Streets-Day

Alicia and Jeff continue walking side by side. Alicia lookes to the left, Jeff to the right. Then they look back at eachother, Alicia looking to the ground while Jeff looks ahead. They stop at an intersection. Another POV shot from above, HISSING heard. We see Tracker and Ripper on the roof of a building, some screams heard. Jeff and Alicia look around panickedly, Tracker looming over Jeff and Alicia. Tracker leaps down towards them. Ringver Rion swwops down and stabs Tracker halfway down, flying Tracker into a car passing by. Rion's blue blade cuts a piece of the building, Alicia diving out of the way, knocking Jeff over.

Ringver Rion
On foot my ass, I do enough on foot. What the hell are you?

Tracker shoves Rion away, Tracker biting onto the car and whipping it into Rion, sending him flying through a store window. Ripper leaps down in front of the store, grabbing Ringver Rion by the legs and pulling him out, holding his arms while Ripper uses his other two arms to punch Rion across the face. Rion flies up, continuing to be punched, flying headfirst towards a building. Ripper let's go, dropping to the ground and landing on his feet, Rion stopping himself.

Tracker leaps at the building and climbs up it, leaping off at Rion, sending him crashing into the sidewalk. Ripper runs over as Rion get's up, punching Rion across the face, grabbing his arm and shoulder, attempting to rip them apart. Rion charges up his blaster, firing it at Ripper, Ripper flying back into a building.

Ringver Rion
What in the hell are you things?

Tracker climbs up again and leaps at Rion, Rion flying at him and cutting Tracker's head off with his blude blade, the decapitated Tracker and it's head falling to the ground. Rion flies down at Ripper, stabbing through it's head and into the building.

Ringver Rion
Friends of Manka maybe?

Ringver Rion retracts the blade.

Virgil(from Tracker's body)
Ringver. You killed them after all. I don't know how much information I'll get from Manka but I'd like to meet you, soon.

Ringver Rion turns around, Jeff and Alicia sitting up against the building scared. Rion walks over towards them.

Ringver Rion
Don't worry, I'm not going to hurt you guys

Alicia
R-Rion? I can barely recognize the voice, is that you?

Jeff
No way, no damn way!

Cut to:

Ext Streets-Day

Trevor is running quickly

Cut to:

Outside Store-Day

Ringver Rion is standing in front of Alicia and Jeff, who have both stood up.

Jeff
So, this is why you've been gone?

Rion
Yeah, pretty much

Jeff
I heard about you. You're the one who attacked that school, you're the one that's been killing cops off! That was you Rion!

Cut to:

Ext Streets-Day

Trevor is at the end of the block, turning the corner

Cut to:

Ext Outside Store-Day

Ringver Rion
Quit making me out to be the bad guy!

Jeff
I'm supposed to worship you for killing cops? Teachers? What the hell is wrong with you, where did you get that load of shit!

Ringver Rion
You want to talk about shit, how about the fact you tried to vote me out!

Jeff
Your cousin nearly commited suicide because you tried to coerce her into "playtime"? 

Trevor is just across the street, stopping when he sees the others.

Ringver Rion
I've had it with you, you piece of shit. Shut up and die!

Rion points the blaster at Jeff, charging it up. Alicia shoves Jeff down, the blaster going off. A loud scream is heard, Alicia falling to the ground. Ringver Rion just stares at the fallen Alicia, who is screaming as she holds her arm. Jeff get's up.

Jeff
Oh my god! Oh my god no! No!

Jeff looks over Alicia, who continues to cry and scream. Jeff looks up at Rion angrily, Rion flying away. Trevor runs over to Jeff and Alicia. We see STORE OWNER from the window come out from under the counter.

Store Owner
Hey, you kids allright out there?

Jeff turns to him.

Jeff
We need an ambulance NOW!

Store Owner
I'll call one, just wait there!

Jeff takes off his shirt, wrapping it around Alicia's arm. We see a large scar across Jeff's stomach, Trevor taking notice. Jeff looks up at him.

Jeff
My dad did that, long time ago.

Trevor
It's, it's so deep

Jeff
I nearly died from it, okay!(sighs) Sorry. Alicia's isn't as deep but it's her arm so it dosen't even matter

An ambulance arrives, medics coming out with a stretcher. Jeff and Trevor get up and step back as the medics attend to Alicia.

Jeff
You go on that ambulance with Alicia. I'm going to go find RIon and have him explain why the hell he did that

Trevor
Th-that was-

Jeff
Yeah it was, no time now though, just get on

Ext Alley-Day

Ringver Rion is leaning up against the wall.

Ringver Rion
What the hell? WHAT THE HELL DID I JUST DO!

Rion stares forward.

Ringver Rion
Shit, I almost forgot about Manka. I don't want to deal with this shit now!

Rion kicks the wall.

Ringver Rion
Damn it, I don't even have a damn choice in the matter! If that useless bitch dies so do I! I'm going to beat the shit out of her for this!

Rion flies off into the sky and offscreen.


----------



## Ore-sama (Mar 6, 2008)

Ringver
                               Act III Part II

Int Wearhouse-Day

Manka is propped up against the wall,Virgil is standing over her. He bends down and slaps her, Manka's eyes begin to open. Manka coughs up blood. She shakes her head as Virgil is back up standing.

               Virgil
Tell me, who did you give the Ringver armor to?

Manka turns her head away, bending over and coughing up blood. She holds her stomach,  heavily panting. 

            Virgil
          Tell me about who you gave it to Manka

Manka looks up at him, Virgil putting his foot on her throat, pushing it up against the wall. Manka coughs more, Virgil taking it off, Manka sliding to the floor.

            Manka
I gave it to a boy, with hatred towards authority above his own. What good does such information do you?

            Virgil
                 So, how strong is he?

            Manka
I'm not sure, I haven't seen him fight enough to judge that

Manka tries to push herself up but falls. Virgil paces back and forth, keeping his eyes on Manka.

            Virgil
The one you work for is Beelzebub, the Lord of the Flies. Am I correct?

Manka says nothing, struggiling up to a sitting position against the wall.

             Virgil
So what does Beelzebub want with the new Ringver? To take the armor from him, if such a thing is possible?

            Manka
I(cringes) don't know

            Virgil
So(walks up to a wall and scratches with his green hand) He dosen't fully trust you

Manka shakes her head. Virgil turns around.

            Virgil
Well I guess that's all the information I need about Ringver. Now, let's talk about you.

Int Ambulance-Day

Trevor is sitting beside Alicia, who's arm is covered in bandages soaked with blood along with MEDIC.

            Trevor
A-A-Alicia, a, are you o-okay?

Alicia looks up at him.

            Alicia
I kept seducing you, just to have someone other then Rion. Looks like you found someone.

Trevor turns his head away.

            Trevor
                           Y-Yeah

            Alicia
When you see Jeff, tell him not to tell anyone

Trevor turns his head back to her.

            Trevor
W-why n-not? Why?

            Alicia
Just don't, okay. At least let me talk to him. If Jeff tells, I won't forgive him, ever. In fact, I'll beat the shit out of him as soon as my arm heals.

            Trevor
Okay, I'll tell him, I promise

Alicia turns her head.

            Alicia
I feel, so weired. What's wrong with me?

            Medic
Pain medication, it'll make you feel a little off. I gave you time to talk, but, I'm going to have to put you to sleep

            Alicia
Fine, whatever. Trevor, remember what I told you

Trevor nods, the medic filling up a needle.

            Alicia
Thanks Trevor.  You really are nice

The medic sticks the needle into Alicia's arm, Alicia falling fast asleep.


Int Wearhouse-Day

Manka is propped up against the wall, Virgil standing over her.

            Virgil
There are three ways to aquire the seed needed to give birth to a Ringver and become a Link. The first, is to be given birth to by a Link. The second is by intercourse with someone who has it. The third, is to have someone's blood make contact with your own. Which was it Manka?

Manka turns her head away. Virgil kicks Manka in the stomach, Manka cries out in pain while holding her stomach, coughing up more blood. Virgil looks at her menacingly.

            Virgil
Was it your friend Shizu?

Manka looks up at Virgil, then away.

            Virgil
So it was. She was your best friend, right?

            Manka
We were, like sisters. 

            Virgil
Of course you're not like humans, you have the complications of the being biological mates of the same sex. You should've suspected it.

            Manka
I didn't. She did it while I was asleep

            Virgil
What happened to you after that, Manka?

            Manka
What do you think happened?

            Virgil
I would like to hear it from your own mouth

            Manka
Shizu made it out that I had done it to her

            Virgil
Now why would your best friend do that? (paces back and forth) Was she really your friend?

            Manka
She just wanted to avoid scorn, which I recieved. I became alienated from everyone, even my parents. I ran away

            Virgil
Then Beelzebub found you right? He saw your skills and made you his right hand lady, and number one toy. Don't deny it, he abuses you. I bet the Ringver abuses you too.

            Manka
Not nearly as often, but it dosen't matter.

Virgl turns away from Manka to chuckle,  then turns back to face Manka.

            Virgil
You don't have yourself figured out Manka, but I do. I've been tracking you for a long time. For example, your manner. Your voice is always monotoned, your expression always Apathetic. It's a mechanism within your mind, you want to remain isolated. It's not because you're afraid of being betrayed again, but to deal with the pain. You surpress your emotions, emotions that are a monster tearing away at you. In some ways you actually enjoy abuse, as it helps to balance out your emotional pain, and give yourself the notion you actually succeeded. You can only wish to be emotionless(Virgil bends down and pulls the flower Manka got from Trevor from her hair, hidden beneath) Like a flower, right Manka? So, how close am I?

            Manka(trembiling)
        No....No.....

Manka breaks down into a loud sob, Virgil smiling.

            Manka
You bastard! You bastard!

            Virgil
Looks like I opened the door, now what will you do Manka?

Manka holds herself, trembiling with tears going down from her eyes.

            Virgil
They're on the attack Manka, you can't escape them now. I wonder if I should kill you, or, maybe the Lord of the Flies wants you enough so that you would be a good hostage?

            Manka
KILL ME! KILL ME, KILL ME PLEASE!

            Virgil
                   Oh?

            Manka
KILL ME NOW! YOU'LL REGRET IT IF YOU DON'T!

            Virgil
No, no I don' think so.

Ext Streets-Day

Jeff stops near a post, catching his breath. He looks around.

            Jeff
Where are you? Where are you Rion, you son of a bitch?

A moment of silence.

            Jeff
WHERE ARE YOU RION, SON OF A BITCH!

Int Wearhouse-Day

Manka is laying on the floor with her wrists bound behind her back with a grey cord, her ankles and knees bound as well, gagged with two strips of ducktape plastered across her mouth. Manka is still sobbing heavily. Virgil bends over, smoothing out the tape. Manka thrashes in her bonds but then stops, goraning in pain.

            Virgil
Those are made with a substance thicker then any restraint on this planet, even you can't break it. As soon as Ringver arrives and I take care of him, we'll be leaving.

Ringver Rion flies through the window, Virgil turning around. Rion lands on the ground, pointing his blaster at Virgil. The two stare eachother down in a long moment of silence.

            Virgil
Finally our destinations intertwine, even if I had to manipulate it a bit to happen.

Rion looks at Manka.

            Ringver Rion
You think I'm impressed you beat up some girl and tied her up?

Virgil laughs.

            Virgil
Ah a male chauvinist, how nice. So, I hear you don't like authority above your own?

            Ringver Rion
I don't like authority period

            Virgil
Aren't you leading around Manka? Surely that makes u an authority figure

            Ringver Rion
              That's different!

            Virgil
No it isn't, authority is authority regardless of who's in charge. The term authority is completely neutral, the term in itslef constitutes good as much as it constitutes evil. Your authority is bad. I hear you abuse this girl.

            Ringver Rion
I slapped her once or twice, big deal, why's she crying about it?

            Virgil
She didn't tell me, I guessed. Tell me Ringver, have you ever hurt someone you promised to protect?

Flashes of Rion shooting Alicia are played.

            Virgil
Those of bad Authority often can't control themselves, resulting in the person they want to protect the most getting hurt. The beating I have given Manka, is what you have done to this person over time, am I right?

Rion charges up his blaster, firing at Virgil in the chest. Virgil skids back, clutching his chest. Rion fires again, Virgil leaping in the air.

            Ringver Rion
        Holy shit!

Virgil comes down, his green hand coming down on Rion's left shoulder, Rion falling to a knee. Virgil grabs Rion by the throat, running with him across the room and through a wall,  Rion falling back on the ground. Virgil walks slowly, Rion flying up, taking out his blue blade and flying towards Virgil with side steps him, grabbing him by the ankle and slamming him on the ground. Virgil spins around and tossed Rion, who stops himself in mid air and charges towards Virgil with his blue blade. Virgil blocks with his green hand, Virgil skidding back a little, then using his other arm to slap Rion down. Rion flies up, Virgil hitting Rion with a chop that knocks him back down. Rion get's back up, Virgil hitting him with a chop using his green hand, hitting Rion square over the head, Rion falling back.

            Virgil
You're nowhere near as strong as your Link.

Virgil stomps down on Rion's chest.

Manka begins struggiling, but it does no good. She puts her face up to her knees and wipes away the tears.

Virgil stomps down again, Rion's blaster charging up. As Virgil is ready to stomp Rion again, Rion points it at Virgil and fires, Virgil staggering back. Rion fires more shots, Virgil staggering back more. Rion fires another shot but Virgil blocks it with his green hand. Rion fires another one, Virgil stops it. Rion charges one up and fires it, Virgil blocking it with his green hand. Virgil charges Rion and grabs him by the throat, holding him up. Rion charges up his blaster, Virgil chokeslamming Rion. Virgil then grabs his wrist, lifting him up and kicking him in the head, a piece of the armor coming off. Virgil lifts Rion back up, smashing his green hand on Rion's head, more pieces flying off. Virgil lifts Rion up by the head, stabbing his green hand into Rion's chest.

Manka rubs her bonds up against the wall, which has no effect. 

A few pieces of Rion's armor falls out.

              Virgil
Your Ringver armor is a little thicker then I originally estimated

Rion fires his blaster at Virgil's head, Virgil moving his head, hitting a palm that sends Rion flying across the room into another wall.

Virgil slowly walks towards Rion, Manka crawling towards Virgil by using her legs. Rion fires another shot at Virgil, Virgil deflecting the shot back with a chop at Rion's chest, Rion crying out. 

Rion slides down to the floor.

Virgil continues his slow walk towards Rion.Rion sits up, getting up to his feet.

            Ringver Rion
You bastard, you don't know anything about me so stop pretending you do!

            Virgil
                        What makes you say that?

            Ringver Rion
I am the savior of this world, a freedom fighter!

Rion flies at Virgil, Virgil side stepping and slamming Rion head first into the wall. Rion falls down, Virgil standing on Rion's chest, then stomping into it. Virgil lifts his foot up to stomp down again, Rion blocking with his blue blade, flying up, Virgil staggering back, Rion firing more shots at Virgil, Virgil falling over. Rion charges up his blaster, firing another shot at Virgil who deflects it with a chop form his green hand, Rion dodging it. Virgil leaps, landing in front of Rion and stabbing him in the stomach with his green hand, Rion falling to his knees, then on his back.

                  Ringver Rion
I'm not going to fall to authority, if I die you're going down with me!

            Virgil
You won't learn such a simple fact

Manka works the tape off her mouth.

            Manka
                    Rion, you can't win! 

Virgil turns around to look at Manka. Virgil walks towards her.

            Virgil
I'm weary of your antics already

Rion get's up to his feet.

            Ringver Rion
               Shut up and die!

Virgil turns around, Rion charging up his blaster and firing it at Virgil's right eye, Virgil cries out in pain and holds his hand over it. A yellow liquid falls out, Virgil now shrieking in pain. Rion walks over, cutting Manka's bonds with his blue blade.

            Virgil
I can't stop the bleeding! Damn it!

Rion grabs and Manka and flies out. Virgil melts into a puddle, more of the yellow liquid oozing out of him and spreading over the floor.

Ext Streets-Day

Rion is in normal form, putting Manka down. Manka takes a step but falls forward.

            Rion
Knock it off useless bitch! Walk!

Rion kicks her, Manka coughing up blood. Jeff walks onscreen.

            Jeff
Oh that's real nice Rion, you're going to try and kill her too?

            Rion
I didn't do this to her

            Jeff
Right, just like you didn't kill all those people, just like you aren't the reason Alicia's in the hospital.

            Rion
Will you just shut the hell up?

            Jeff
You're the leader of this band of misfits yet you're chicken shit, you got nothing on us!

            Rion
What the hell is that supposed to mean!

            Jeff
I got ths shit beaten out of me by my dad for years, even got this nice little scar out of it! Trevor's been used and thrown away at the Orphanage, Alicia's life is just hell in general! You? You ran away because you didn't like having to listen to your parents? 

            Rion
I didn't want to be controlled by them!

            Jeff
You stupid son of a bitch, we would've killed for the life you had, you had everything! Loving parents, plenty of money, a good school, none of us had that Rion, and you have the DAMN FUCKING NERVE TO THINK YOU CAN LEAD US! YOU HAVE THE NERVE TO GO AROUND LIKE YOU EVEN HAD A BAD LIFE, ANYWHERE NEAR AS HALF AS BAD AS US!

            Rion
WHAT DO YOU KNOW!

            Jeff
A HELL OF A LOT MORE THEN YOU! (brief pause) You're nothing but a spoiled brat Rion, that's what I think, a spoiled brat.

Rion pushes Jeff away, walking into an alley.

            Rion
I found someone else to take Manka off me, now to go pay a visit

Rion goes into Ringver form, flying off screen. Jeff bends down to check on Manka.

            Jeff
Man, why do you stay with him? I bet you didn't know he's the Ringver

            Manka(her normal monotone back)
My life and his, are connected by that armor. If he dies, so do I, and vise versa. I must stay with him

            Jeff
How, no, I don't even care anymore. C'mon, I'll help ya back

Manka shakes her head, making it to her feet.

            Manka
Thank you, but, I can't. Please, tell Trevor when you see him, that I told him thank you

Int Alicia's Hospital Room-Day

Alicia is laying in the bed asleep, Rion floating just outside the window. No doctors are in the room, Rion lifting the window up and hopping in, going back to normal form. Rion walks over to her, standing over her. Rion shakes her awake, Alicia's eyes fluttering open.

            Alicia
Rion....Why Rion? Why did you do it?

            Rion
I was aiming for Jeff

            Alicia
The people you killed, I want to know why Rion

A moment of silence, Rion shifting his feet uncomfortably.

            Alicia
You're done, right? You're done with all that, you're not going to-

            Rion
Shut the hell up Alicia

            Alicia
                           What?

            Rion
Shut up Alicia. I can't stop Alicia! I'm so close to beating the lap dogs! I'll take them all down Alicia, all of them!

            Alicia
Then what? What about us Rion?

Another long moment of silence

            Rion
If you're not going to support me, then fuck you

Rion walks out of the room. Trevor is waiting just outside the door. Rion stops in front of him.

            Rion
You support me, right?

Trevor dosen't answer, simply looking away. Rion shoves him out of the way.

Ext Park-Day

Manka is sitting on the park bench, holding her stomach. She coughs up blood again. Rion in Ringver form lands in front of her.

Cut to:

Int Wear House-Day

The yellow liquid is all over the floor, walls and ceiling. WHISPERS are heard throughout the room, barely anything audible.

Cut to:

Int White House-Day

The entire Senate is sitting in, PRESIDENT standing at a podium in front of them.

               President
Congress, have you finally reached a decision?

SPEAKING CONGRESSMAN nods.

            Speaking Congressman
Congress has voted to approve your declaration

            President
Then I hereby declare war against Ringver and any one of his allies!

Cut to:

Ext Church Roof-Day

Rion, in Ringver form, sits next to Manka.

            Manka
So, you have decided to abandon your group?

            Rion
Yeah, they're no friends of mine, if they refuse to support me.

            Rion(v.o)
Alone? Who cares? I left them, not the other way around. They'll appreciate it when there's no one to boss them around, tell them what to do. They don't mean anything to me anymore

A crowd of people are walking out of the Church

            (cont)
The war is in my favor, they have nothing to stop me with

A brief shot is seen of military soldiers on a plane

            (cont)
I've beaten everyone who's crossed me with this armor, there's no one who can beat me with it

We see PRIEST standing just outside the door, talking to someone. Rion stands up

            (cont)
Everyone had better take notcie! I am here and not going away! I can be your demise, OR YOUR SAVIOUR DEPENDING ON WHAT SIDE YOU STAND ON!(aims blaster at Priest) THERE IS NO MIDDLE GROUND!

Rion charges the blaster up.

            Rion(echoed)
                   RINGVER!

Rion fires the shot

Screen fades to black

The End


----------



## Ore-sama (Mar 6, 2008)

(sorry, accidentaly posted twice)


----------

